# Pay It Forward Photos of things Recvd in 2014



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This thread is to post pictures of the things you receive in the Pay It Forward spirit. I thought it best to have a separate thread for this so that the thread called: ATTENTION: New likes thread for payitforward surpise 2014 could be reserved for the lists of things people like only. That way if you want to Pay it Forward with some item or items, you can see things that members like in one spot.

I came home today and found a huge box by my door. I squeeled with delight when I saw the stamps of a witch, cat, skelly, etc.

It was from booswife02 as a PIF gift to me. I am totally amazed at her generosity. She knows that I love tea and have had a rough time lately with health, surgeries and death of very close brother-in-law. She sent me a wondefulr cup for tea and some English Breakfast tea that is one of my favorites. I also got a wonderful framed sign that says Where there is tea, there is hope. Also included some soft, warm, fuzzy socks and a card that says All you need is tea and warm socks. How special!!!! You really brightened my day.

This was so fantastic, but did I mention that it was HUGE box????

There was also a card that said that since she was sending this to me and that we are Halloween friends that she had to send something for Halloween. I also got three round craft boxes painted and decorated and labeled Spells, Hexes and Curses. How cute! Plus two beautiful bottles decorated and filled with potpourri and a framed Halloween sign with witches. It is so cute.

Wow, booswife-2, I am overwhelmed. Thank you so much for your generosity. I will enjoy the socks, tea and cup for a long time and the other things will be a part of my Halloween décor.

I have the socks on already and will have a cup of tea before bed. It got in the 70s last week, but we had 24 degrees this morning with windchill of around 15 this morning. So, the tea and socks are very useful today.

Thank you again.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Super nice and thoughtful package!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marvelous idea beginning a thread for this, and great gifts from booswife02 to you, printersdevil. Condolences on the loss and I hope that you feel better.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was really thoughtful and sweet gifts too!

BUMP!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I recived from booswife02 this amazing candle holder and dish it gose so perfect with my red glass collection thank you so much 









and i also recived from I got a rock 
who was a life savor for a project i am working on and needed some web so but along with it sent me these wicked seeds that i will be planting in my gothic garden . Thank you also so much 









now to get my goodies finsished and sent out


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome red items, Saki! I love them. I looked for some web, but all my things like that are packed away in the shed. Next year I am going to organize things so I know what is in each tote. Booswife02, you have been one busy lady.

Those are wicked looking plants, too. I got a rock where did you find such things?


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Saki, that's really cool. I have only seen the red glass (Avon Cape Cod) once in our thrift store. They were selling a whole set of it for hundreds of $, so I passed. It is really nice though.

Nice that you got some things you needed for your projects too. That really worked out!


----------



## payitforward surprise (Feb 18, 2011)

wonderful gifts, I LOVE the red glass,, and printersdevil, how thoughtful of a gift! booswife, you rock!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm always amazed by the generosity of people on the forum. It will be a few months before I'm able to go through my stored items but I do have a few things in mind for some of you.

Saki, I'm anxious to see how the snake gourds turn out. Never seen them before.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Those snake gourds are gross. I guess my hatred for snakes extends to snake like plants too. Yuck. Perfect for the effect you are going for. Noth the crown of thorns is wickedly cool.

Lizzy, how is your dad doing?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredible items from the members, Saki. I want to say that I have a decanter that is possibly from the same collection as your candleholder, which my aunt gave me as a present the other year after I told her how much I liked it while at her house. The variety of gourds available is absolutely astonishing.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Waiting on address for one to send and have one on the way. I found a perfect something at Salvation Army this week for someone. I hope this person is signed up for PIF so I can get the address!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I ran into that same problem Printer, I have something for someone but they are not signed up. I guess ill have to just pm them and get the address but id much rather it be a surprise


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I received a beautiful surprise package in the mail today from PrintersDevil. I was so happy, surprised and in aww of her thoughtfullness. 

First I recieved these awesome horse shoes! They are wonderfully rusted and grimey. Perfect for my sleepy hollow project that I need them for! You see I live on a Military base, no horseshoes anywhere near here. Haha.....

Then I recieved this amazing spell book! The pages are guilded gold. It is so fantastic! It's not just any spellbook though it is opened to a Magic Tea for Love spell. I do a Witches Tea for Halloween and this will be a crowning jewel for sure!!! I just absolutely love it and I don't have anything like it. 

What thoughtful, wonderful, kind gifts PrintersDevil! I just love them. Thank You soooo much!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Had to take a couple more so you could appreciate the authentic detail!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

You are so welcome. I am not sure why it kept printing with one page reddish. I printed it about 4 times and finally gave up. I guess it is the way it was set or maybe my printer. I thought it was perfect for you and your daughter and a Halloween tea. 

I asked why the horseshoes were so different. I was told that they were for different things and sizes of horses. The heavier one is for a big horse or a work horse---or so I was told. I almost bought a couple of new ones and then realized that old and rusty looking would be better for your project, so I went searching.

So happy that they arrived and that you like them.

I can't wait to see your project with the horseshoe.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

The book will fit on the large metal frame holder from Dollar Tree. I meant to include one in the package. I forgot to send one with my Reaper gift too. They come in silver and gold.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Great job printersdevil!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I like the reddish color in the pages. I thought that you did some kind of paint wash over it or something. I think it makes it look older. It turned out great! Ill get one of the little silver book stands, I just looked at those today! haha....
The horseshoes are just perfect for my horseman project, I don't think new would have the same affect. I probably would have been trying to grunge them up. Your gut was right, the old ones are perfect!

hopefully I can get started on that horseman project this weekend! so excited. any suggestions on how to get it to stay in a shadow box? Maybe gorilla glue? My Marine brother Gorilla glues everything, haha....


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

That is great . Way to go printersdevil


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice gifts from printersdevil, booswife.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That's cool. No wonder you have me looking for those books for you. I want one


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is really sweet.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Incredible gifts everyone. You guys rock! Printersdevil I found those gourd seeds at my local farmers market last year, can’t wait to see what they come up with this year.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

The last few days here have been so beautiful, 50 degrees, sunny makes for a great mood and then bam, snow storm a brewing 6 to 10 inches tonight and tomorrow, so much for that mood, but Saki made it all better, I received a beautiful card and the most awesome potion bottles and 2 candle sticks, what a wonderful surprise, so screw you mother nature, you are not going to ruin this girls mood. Thank you thank you thank you Saki I love them. My theme this year is witches, and yes I’m going to say it, these are my first potion bottles, so excited, and the candle sticks have the saki touch, red and black, thank you again saki you are the best.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are so very welcome and so glad they came on a day that made it brighter whoot.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gifts. Love the bottles and labels. Very, very nice. What cool candle holders and spider web and flying witch. Welcome to the world of witches. They are so much fun.

Thanks for letting me know about the plants. Very unusual.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You received far better than a measly bit of stone, "i got a rock!", no doubt about that


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Beautiful gifts I got a rock. You have nothing witchy?! That just won't do! Great job Saki!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had a very long day today. I started off with an appt. to have a bone scan on my knee. I got there and learned that it was a two part test and I had to get an injection in an IV port and then return several hours later after eating and drinking to have the test. The scheduling of this just messed up the entire day and I left the hospital the second time just in time to make it to physical therapy.

Therapy is on my shoulder that I had surgery on back in November. I am at the end of it, but still not back where I should be with it. The knee is the worrisome thing. I had a total knee replacement about 16 months ago and am still in a lot of pain and having issues with the knee. Two different surgeons did the surgeries, so the knee has been on hold while I have been rehabbing the shoulder. I finally got in to see the knee surgeon late last week and he is concerned about a vark line on the xrays around the implant and ordered the scan. He is afraid that either I am allergic to the cement used or possible the metal. 

I am highly allergic to metals and he was told this repeatedly prior to surgery. we discussed this at length pre-surgery. So, I am in limbo waiting to see if that is the problem. Another lady I have been in therapy with is having to have her knee redone tomorrow. That has just added to my worry.

Imagine my delight to come in just now and to find this adorable witch in my mailbox from beautiful nightmare! you definitely made my day brighter. Thank you so much.

She has found a new home!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Aww that did come on a great day for sure could not have planed it better .


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice gift, printersdevil; that was thoughtful of beautifulnightmare. Best of luck with everything.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Ahhh..perfect timing beautifulnightmare!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great items I got a rock! Love the bottles with the Posada day of the dead images! Saki did a great job!


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had her for a couple of weeks and kept forgetting to mail her. That day there was just a nagging feeling she needed to go. Glad she came on a bad day to cheer you up!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki, I love those day of the dead style potion labels. You're gonna share with the rest of us right? Love them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki, I love those day of the dead style potion labels. You're gonna share with the rest of us right? Love them.


I did not make those I bought them off etsy


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> This thread is to post pictures of the things you receive in the Pay It Forward spirit. I thought it best to have a separate thread for this so that the thread called: ATTENTION: New likes thread for payitforward surpise 2014 could be reserved for the lists of things people like only. That way if you want to Pay it Forward with some item or items, you can see things that members like in one spot.
> 
> I came home today and found a huge box by my door. I squeeled with delight when I saw the stamps of a witch, cat, skelly, etc.
> 
> ...


not sure how I missed the little frame photo first time but that is very cool too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

These glass goblets arrived today. They will go perfectly with my more recent Cape Cod purchases and the previously mentioned decanter from my aunt. Thank you, Saki.Girl.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Pretty. This is such a cool idea to PIF.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> These glass goblets arrived today. They will go perfectly with my more recent Cape Cod purchases and the previously mentioned decanter from my aunt. Thank you, Saki.Girl.
> 
> View attachment 193866


you are very very welcome


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

those are great gifts guys!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

What a great gift for him Saki, great thinking! They will look great with your decanter Garth!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Love those glasses Garth, Saki is the best, such a good heart that girl


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, everyone. Yep, she is a peach


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> Love those glasses Garth, Saki is the best, such a good heart that girl


aww you guys are sweet thank you you have made my week


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Wanted to wait and post a pic of the wine when it came in but thought I'd go ahead and share my super cool gift from Garthgoyle!! Thank You Garth!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very very cool


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

Wow, does he own a store? That is a nice gift, booswife.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

texaslucky said:


> Wow, does he own a store?


No. I received the card with a purchase months ago and figured that I would send it to someone who could put it to use.

You are welcome, booswife


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, garthgoyle that is fantastic. This group of people here are AMAZING!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

that is wonderful Booswife,,, garthgoyle,, how nice of you!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I started to back out of the driveway this morning and paused remembering that I didn't get the mail yesterday because it was storming. So I pulled up to remove it. When I got the box opened there was a box inside the box. I was puzzled over it, especially when it was addressed to me! I toe into it---not an easy task with no scissors in the vehicle. These wonderful 3 witches and the great bottle rub-ons were a PIF from Jules! 








What a great way to start the morning. The card said that they were found at a thrifts store and wrapped up to send to me to enjoy! Thank you so much. I love them and they just joined some bottles from booswife on my window pass through above my stove!

I just love my friend here!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Now, that was a great morning surprise. But, wait, there is more!!!!

I just got in and opened the mailbox to find a large padded envelope. I assumed it was the Dollar Tree Tarot cards that Elaina is picking up for me since they aren't carried here.

I came in and opened the envelope to find this.








It is the black DT table runner that I have tried to find with no luck. It was from garthgoyle I assume since the return address and name said garth---Unless I have a fan in Garth Brooks and he is secretly monitoring my thoughts. LOL

Wow, what a double surprise today.

Thank you so much for this great addition to my fall décor.

But, there is more. However, you have to move over to the Mini Reaper Teaser thread to see today's teaser and card. Wow, I am so excited that I am almost jumping up and down. My dogs think that I have totally lost it.

Hubby, just doesn't get it, but thankfully you people do!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

what wonderful surprises!!I love the little witches!!!!! and a what a nice table runner!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wowo that is quite the day make for sure what great stuff you got there sweetie


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Very thoughtful gifts from Garth and Jules. Nice job.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

You are welcome, printersdevil. I asked Garth Brooks for a few dollars, but he looked at me sternly and replied, "No way, bucko."

Those are nice gifts from Jules.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Printer you must be a very good girl. What you put out, you get back in some way or another 

Great gifts guys!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad you liked the little witches! I saw them on the shelf and remembered how much you love witch stuff so I had to get them for you! I knew they would have good home! 

Cool table runner from Garth too!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that was really sweet of you Garth.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks. 'twas nothing


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

This is why I LOVE this forum!! It has the sweetest, most thoughtful and giving members!! Here's to all of you and your acts of generosity and kindness!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

True that, Kymmm!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a very big thank you to garthgoyle for the wicked cool dragon burner i love it and it gose perfect on my table . you totaly made my day


----------



## 3pinkpoodles (May 2, 2012)

Printers Devil- THAT would be a nice morning - double surprise! Yay you  BTW I do not think my hubby would get it either! hahaha


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The oil burner goes perfectly with all of the other dragons, Saki. I am glad that you like it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I am doing my bed room over in dragons to so it may find its way in there


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Very cool oil burner!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Received some Tarot cards from DT via Elaina M. Roberts. Our stores don't carry them and she was great to get some for me and ship to the conservative South.

Thank you! I am still looking for that straight razor for you. I will sniff one out from somewhere. lol


Also got a package from Bethany with werewolf whiskers and a Skutterfly. I will post pictures when Lady Sherry decides which Skutterfly she prefers. I printed out some labels today that I found for the werewolf whiskers. They are sooooo coooollll looking.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

printersdevil said:


> Received some Tarot cards from DT via Elaina M. Roberts. Our stores don't carry them and she was great to get some for me and ship to the conservative South.


I have checked probably four Dollar Tree stores without finding the deck, so it is not just the area there... The cards look like they would be very interesting. Nice gift.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

finally finished the pay it forward gift ive been working on for two months! It will be mailed out to one of you super cool haunters in a couple days


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Received a package from Saki today! Will try and get a picture uploaded tomorrow evening.

Thanks so much Saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> Received a package from Saki today! Will try and get a picture uploaded tomorrow evening.
> 
> Thanks so much Saki!



You are very welcome


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My apologies Saki for not getting picture up. I completely forgot that I had to stay with Grandma for a few days so mom could go back to work. No Internet there, but will get picture up as soon as I go back home.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> My apologies Saki for not getting picture up. I completely forgot that I had to stay with Grandma for a few days so mom could go back to work. No Internet there, but will get picture up as soon as I go back home.


no worries sweetie


----------



## Elaina M Roberts (Dec 13, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> I have checked probably four Dollar Tree stores without finding the deck, so it is not just the area there... The cards look like they would be very interesting. Nice gift.


We have 8 Dollar Trees in a tri-county area. Only one store carried those cards. I have a feeling they were last year's merchandise that didn't get put out since all of these stores should be on the same distribution center.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Elaina M Roberts said:


> We have 8 Dollar Trees in a tri-county area. Only one store carried those cards. I have a feeling they were last year's merchandise that didn't get put out since all of these stores should be on the same distribution center.


Oh well. Guess that settles it... Thank you for the info, Elaina.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Here is the book that I received from Saki! It is an interactive mystery and includes various clues. I haven't started it yet because I know when I do, I won't be able to put it down until it's finished. 

Thank you so much Saki!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Very cool book there! Great job from saki!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> View attachment 195842
> 
> 
> Here is the book that I received from Saki! It is an interactive mystery and includes various clues. I haven't started it yet because I know when I do, I won't be able to put it down until it's finished.
> ...


I am so glad you like it


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Awesome book, Lizzie. That was nice of you, Saki.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is the Dollar Tree mirror that Hilda posted about. I went to our store and called one a few miles away and neither carried it. I asked her to pick me some up and she did and mailed them to me. I think this spirit of making an extra trip for someone is a great example of the Pay It Forward even when I asked and am reimbursing her. Thank you, Hilda. These are great mirrors and I will show my results of how I use them.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Those mirrors are really cool. Never have seen them in our stores either. Very nice of Hilda!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

guys, those are great gifts! I wanna borrow that vampire book!! LOL!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great mirrors i have never seen them at or dt either very cool of her


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

oooo Lizzie I love that book!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

That's a beautiful book. And I like the idea about clues. 

That mirror doesn't look dollar tree. It was so nice of Hilda to pick that up for you. I'm like you, in that I see nice things posted here, but they never have them in our stores.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Those mirrors do look nice. 

I did fall asleep reading my vampire book from Saki last night.  NOWHINING, you are welcome to borrow it anytime.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

You guys are awesome, love that book, Saki you rock, mirrors are really cool, must check my DT. Can't wait to go through my Halloween stuff I know I have some stuff to give away


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> You guys are awesome, love that book, Saki you rock, mirrors are really cool, must check my DT. Can't wait to go through my Halloween stuff I know I have some stuff to give away


aww thank you


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Today was either Christmas or my birthday, it seems Thank you very much for the goodies, booswife. (Stickers, gargoyles, a card, a coffin [with chocolates], framed Vargo art, a spell book, and pictures/postcards)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wow those are some great gift you got there gath 
way to go booswife


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome gifts there! Great looking spell book. Did you make this booswife02? 
It seems she was busy at the post office this week since I got a Reaper box today, too!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks. Yes, the spell book was made by booswife. I did not take pictures of each individual photo sent, but they are of Dracula, ghosts, haunted houses, cemeteries, and so forth. The chocolates are long gone and were the tastiest of corpses


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome PIF gifts Garth!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jules. It was certainly nice to find that box waiting for me on the porch this morning. My tardiness must not have agitated its residents too much, since I still have both hands intact


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ya the killer like button is back


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Awesome PIFgifts! warms my heart!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

so happy your little gargoyles made it with their wings intacked Garth!
Printer that spellbook is one of the Michaels book boxes. I love those things. They are handy for storing things and they look cool. We were all talking about how we find the cemetery and spooky things to be beautiful so that's how I got the idea for beauty in darkness. Most people probably don't look at the cemetery and see how beautiful it is but we do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Love seeing pics of what people are sending makes my day to see so many people's days getting made


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> so happy your little gargoyles made it with their wings intacked Garth!
> Printer that spellbook is one of the Michaels book boxes. I love those things. They are handy for storing things and they look cool. We were all talking about how we find the cemetery and spooky things to be beautiful so that's how I got the idea for beauty in darkness. Most people probably don't look at the cemetery and see how beautiful it is but we do


i agree i love the art work in old tumbstones


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Hi all.. I have to share something with you all. Last night I had a TERRIBLE case of insomnia! I woke up every 30 to 40 minutes and had a hard time getting back to sleep. I have to get up at 5:30 am for work and due to trying to sleep, I woke with a screamin headache. I got up, took three Tylenol and got ready for work. I started off on my 25 minute commute and the Tylenol started making me sick to my stomach.  I made it to work and battled a sick stomach and headache all day. I got home and to my surprise, there was a box on my counter with my name on it... I thought I must have ordered something and forgot so, I tore off the tape. 
Something WONDERFUL was inside!!! A gift from Saki.Girl!!!! I will post pictures of all my awesome witch items a little later but, I wanted to thank you , Saki for your thoughtfulness!! I wouldn't have expected it in a million years!! It really means a lot to me!! Thank you!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Kymmm the little skull head will fit on the green bottle as a topper 

i am so glad you like everything and that it brightend your day


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

booswife02 said:


> so happy your little gargoyles made it with their wings intacked Garth!
> We were all talking about how we find the cemetery and spooky things to be beautiful so that's how I got the idea for beauty in darkness. Most people probably don't look at the cemetery and see how beautiful it is but we do


Thanks. The majority of my likes have always been unconventional, and things that others shun, I often find beautiful. You done good, missy

Feel better, Kymmm. Looking forward to viewing the new additions.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Okay... its SHOW time!!! lol 

First, here is what I pulled out of the box







It has a bunch of spells on the outside! Just gorgeous!

Here is a close up of the top.








This is what the inside looked like.








Then I moved the paper (witch I loved, by the way!) Yes, I spelled it that way on purpose!








Annnnddddd... as I unwrapped everything, this is what I found!!








The two amber bottles are mummy wrappings and Poison Mushroom Extract
The small green bottle is Witching Hour
The big green bottle is Wool Of Bat. I love the little bat and skull!!!
I also got two candles and a wrapped bone!! I LOVE it all and feel so blessed to have received it all!! Thank you again Saki! You ROCK!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I've got to work on my promised items to a couple of you and I'll get back to the PIF's 
There won't be a reaper going on so this is the perfect time for PIF!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are awesome gifts, Kymmm. Very nice of you, Saki.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I've got to work on my promised items to a couple of you and I'll get back to the PIF's
> There won't be a reaper going on so this is the perfect time for PIF!


yep I agree I have 3 boxes started whoot


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Someone should be getting surprised this afternoon. If you're east coast, watch for the Fed Ex truck!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Okay. Beautiful nightmare sent me gift when she came in. It was a fuzzy TOT bag of Frankenstein and she turn it in to pillow. I need to post picture of it. Don't let me forget! The gift was tacky and I fricking love it!!!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Can't wait to see this. Be sure to post a pic of this, nowhining.

Thanks for clarifying about you and spookyone being sisters. Now how is beautiful nightmare related? Silver Lady is your mom is that right? I am trying to sort everyone out.

texaslucky is my daughter. She has not been on her much since she is in a new job and the three teens at home keep her running all the time. There is also an 8 year old!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Sorry, the package left from point A, a Fed Ex facility. Point B, a haunters house, is three and a half hours away. The package traveled five and a half hours and ended up at point C, another Fed Ex facility in the same city as A is in. I was told they expect to deliver the package by Fri. At this rate I can see why. I guess when your biggest competitor is the US government, you can afford to use camels to deliver boxes. I had ordered this for delivery before Easter, now I'm hoping it will get there by July 4th.


----------



## ELH(Erin Loves Halloween) (Nov 5, 2008)

Ok I have been absent a while but wanted to PIF. There are a few members I have things that I know they would just love. How do I send it? Who should I contact? Thanks you guys are amazing


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> Can't wait to see this. Be sure to post a pic of this, nowhining.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying about you and spookyone being sisters. Now how is beautiful nightmare related? Silver Lady is your mom is that right? I am trying to sort everyone out.
> 
> texaslucky is my daughter. She has not been on her much since she is in a new job and the three teens at home keep her running all the time. There is also an 8 year old!


Childhood friends. I am an only child always wanted a sister so they took me on as an honorary sis.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks, beautiful nightmare. I thought you were related. It is nice to be able to sort people out on her.

ELH there is a thread for Pay It Forward Surprise 2014 or something like that. I will look for it and bump it. Someone on there is the keeper of the names and addresses. Welcome back!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ekl 
Here is the link u just pm the pay it forward and ask for address .a new pay it forward likes was created cause the othere one was so old . I will attach link as soon as get to work
this is the currant thread 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...likes-thread-payitforward-surpise-2014-a.html


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh man I hope they get your packaged moving crazy how sometimes things go fast then there is the ones that just stall 



scareme said:


> Sorry, the package left from point A, a Fed Ex facility. Point B, a haunters house, is three and a half hours away. The package traveled five and a half hours and ended up at point C, another Fed Ex facility in the same city as A is in. I was told they expect to deliver the package by Fri. At this rate I can see why. I guess when your biggest competitor is the US government, you can afford to use camels to deliver boxes. I had ordered this for delivery before Easter, now I'm hoping it will get there by July 4th.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

scareme said:


> I guess when your biggest competitor is the US government, you can afford to use camels to deliver boxes.


I love that line, scareme The situation truly is ridiculous, though.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

A couple of items from _The Walking Dead_ (Maggie dog tag and a D-ring key holder) and a handmade elf. Thank you for the package, hallorenescene.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great items love the elf


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

A rock and roll elf, cool!! Great walking dead stuff too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

could kick my self I had a package all ready to ship and I walked out the door with out it today ugh


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, bethene and Saki. I have made trips without bringing what I had mainly intended, too


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, bethene and Saki. I have made trips without bringing what I had mainly intended, too


maybe its a sign I need to put more in the box LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks garth, glad you like the items.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> I recived from booswife02 this amazing candle holder and dish it gose so perfect with my red glass collection thank you so much
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow those gourds are so cool!I didn't even know they had gourds like that and the red glass is so pretty!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I love the red glass. I have a nice set of it. and I didn't know they had gourds like that either. wow! they are cool


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thanks ya I coller the red glass it's Avon cap cod I am trying to get the gourds to sprout now  





hallorenescene said:


> I love the red glass. I have a nice set of it. and I didn't know they had gourds like that either. wow! they are cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I think those gourds will be cool. good luck saki.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Love the glass and the gourds are so cool,


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> A couple of items from _The Walking Dead_ (Maggie dog tag and a D-ring key holder) and a handmade elf. Thank you for the package, hallorenescene.
> 
> View attachment 196519


Very cool elf! I wish I could find the dog tags around here, I've looked in about a dozen Casey's and can't find them


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, MummyOf5. Since there was never a replica made of the punch doll from the horror film _Dolls_, he is somewhat of a substitute I had never even heard of Casey's until it was mentioned here more recently, so it must be a regional chain, and with only certain ones carrying the tags.


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Those gourds look so cool! I'd love to see pics if you plant and grow them, Saki!

Awesome kitchen witch printersdevil! She's lovely.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Those gourds look so cool! I'd love to see pics if you plant and grow them, Saki!
> 
> Awesome kitchen witch printersdevil! She's lovely.



they are starting to sprout  i will take pics for sure


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

mummyof5, they pulled them out of all the casey's around here. they felt they weren't selling. I guess I was the only one buying them. I do have an extra merle one if you want it let me know? I will pay it forward.
saki, very cool they are sprouting.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

MummyOf5 said:


> Very cool elf! I wish I could find the dog tags around here, I've looked in about a dozen Casey's and can't find them


I got my dogtags sometime last year at Walmart. Look in the tradingcard isle. Stores like Walgreens may get them too since they carry the action figures.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I'm going to for sure check out walmart. I kind of look around when I go in there, but maybe I should ask. maybe I'm looking in the wrong spot. I didn't know they carry the action figures too. thanks deadna


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

my DOD girl, from NOWHINING




I absolutely love her! I am doing my bedroom in DOD theme, slowly!
Thank you!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I LOVE that doll. I have three of those heads and didn't know what to do with them. What a great idea. I don't know where you guys come up with these ideas. Nowhining is a genius.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I LOVE that doll. I have three of those heads and didn't know what to do with them. What a great idea. I don't know where you guys come up with these ideas. Nowhining is a genius.


oh they are fun to do i did this for a reaper gift last year you should do one so many ideas with these . i need to find some more of those heads and make a few more


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

I love that Saki! Did she have red hair, or did you have to add all that? Oh, and you are a genius too. When I see your stuff I drop to my knees and chant, "I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, (Via Wayne's World)


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

scareme said:


> I love that Saki! Did she have red hair, or did you have to all that? Oh, and you are a genius too. When I see your stuff I drop to my knees and chant, "I'm not worthy, I'm not worthy, (Via Wayne's World)


it started out as little mirmaid ariel lol so she had red hair her before


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love your DoD doll beautiful nightmare! Good job nowhining.

Saki, love the one with the red hair. Cool to have found her. I picked up a couple of those and am thinking about making one into a fortune teller.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a nice gift from NOWHINING, beautifulnightmare; I really like all of the accent skulls. 
Next up, _Ariel Goes to the Dark Side_, courtesy of Saki.Girl Very cool


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

beautiful nightmare, that head is adorable. no whining did a nice job.
saki, yours too. wow! I see those heads all the time at goodwill. I need to grab one.
printer, I want to see yours as a fortune teller. 
haha garth.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love checking this thread and seeing what members have sent others it's such a feel good thread


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

scareme said:


> I don't know where you guys come up with these ideas.


 My best ideas are stolen from others! LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lots of goodies in the mail


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> they are starting to sprout  i will take pics for sure


YEA Saki, can't wait to see them


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Saki.Girl said:


> Lots of goodies in the mail


Yes...and I just got one from you!!  My doorbell rings and I'm thinking....I don't remember ordering anything. I open the box to some fabulous stuff from Saki!! She was so generous to send me a goth flamingo, which I will put out on the porch in a planter. She also sent me a red heart bottle with a raven skull emblem, a book of ghost photos with a skull bookmark which I will pour over later this evening, and an awesome urn with this great crackle finish so it looks well aged!! Love the urn!! I have some fake marigolds I just picked up at Michael's yesterday to go in it! Here are some initial pics and I'll have more once I put the flamingo outside and the flowers in the urn! Thanks soooo much Saki, I love it all!!!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Pics didn't attach to msg so here's a separate post for them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

so glad you like everything


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love it all!! Thanks again!!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This came from Beautifulnightmare when she came to WV to visit. Save her from shipping too! I love it.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

thank guys. I was really worried that beautifulnightmare wouldnt like it.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool things! I just love this Pay it Forward thread!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great gifts.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, you got some nice items. I love everything. saki, did you paint the flamingo yourself? I love it.
no whining, is that a pillow or a blanket? it's very cute.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Saki,that crackle effect on that urn is so neat and I love the ghost book and the red heart shaped bottle!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> jules, you got some nice items. I love everything. saki, did you paint the flamingo yourself? I love it.
> no whining, is that a pillow or a blanket? it's very cute.


yep I painted the flamingo


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I thought you might of because it is red and black. it looks great. I love flamingos. I think they are my favorite bird.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I thought you might of because it is red and black. it looks great. I love flamingos. I think they are my favorite bird.


lol yep I started working on some other ones have been fighting a cold for 2 weeks o my creativity has been on a low LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

look forward to more pics on this


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I can't wait to see your other birds saki.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, today a UPS truck pulled up front and a knock came on the door, and a box was left there, first I thought it was a secret reaper package, but it wasn't , it was a surprise from Saki Girl,, 2 fabulous witch hats, a ghost book, a adorable owl, and a fabulous book mark she made me! I will get pictures up later today,,,,, 


Thank you so much Saki, it made my day,, I have been down lately and this was a bright spot in the middle of a dark world...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome. So glad they could put a smile on your face and brighten your day .


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a big thank you to bethany for the cute jar and the skully figuers.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Those are cool, Saki (and Bethany). I never knew that Dollar General also carried 'dancing' solar items (the tag is a tip-off as to where the skeletons came from). 

You sound like me, bethene... I hope that things begin looking up soon. The gifts sound nice; looking forward to pictures.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

here are the wonderful gifts from SakiGirl, two wonderful witch hats that she made, that are on my china already with the witch hat from WitchyKitty, and the picture teaser from my secret reaper, and also the adorable owl,, he is so cute!! The book is so interesting, I started reading it, and my son saw it and went wow, I want to read that, and the book mark is so cool , I will use it every time I read! thank you Saki, she is such a amazing woman, so kind and generous, she so made my day. I have been struggling with family issues, as well as personal depression,, and she brought a smile to my face, Thank you friend, thank you


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

aww you are so very welcome and it makes me so happy that it made your day


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

All of the items are marvelous. Call me odd (no denial on my part), but I could not help thinking that the small hat looks like it may actually fit the owl figurine


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol never even tried that on owl it might lol


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I take it the jar is the Cheshire cat? I love his toothy grin and big eyes. I've never seen those solar dancers. very cute.
saki, that is awesome you thought of bethie. what nice gifts. and I know those witches hats you made. I have one. it's very cute.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bethene said:


> here are the wonderful gifts from SakiGirl, two wonderful witch hats that she made, that are on my china already with the witch hat from WitchyKitty, and the picture teaser from my secret reaper, and also the adorable owl,, he is so cute!! The book is so interesting, I started reading it, and my son saw it and went wow, I want to read that, and the book mark is so cool , I will use it every time I read! thank you Saki, she is such a amazing woman, so kind and generous, she so made my day. I have been struggling with family issues, as well as personal depression,, and she brought a smile to my face, Thank you friend, thank you


Saki Girl sent out some great gift's again!Love those witch's hat especially the big one!Wish I knew how to make some of these thing's that Saki does!That owl is so cute.I wanted to get those but I never found them at my DT.Cool looking bookmark.Love the charm on it and that book looks like it might have some interesting pictures in it!


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bethene said:


> here are the wonderful gifts from SakiGirl, two wonderful witch hats that she made, that are on my china already with the witch hat from WitchyKitty, and the picture teaser from my secret reaper, and also the adorable owl,, he is so cute!! The book is so interesting, I started reading it, and my son saw it and went wow, I want to read that, and the book mark is so cool , I will use it every time I read! thank you Saki, she is such a amazing woman, so kind and generous, she so made my day. I have been struggling with family issues, as well as personal depression,, and she brought a smile to my face, Thank you friend, thank you


OMG,I just realized now that the small witch's hat has bats on it!I love bats!Bethene,you got some great gift's!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Thanks guys, and thank you again Saki Girl, I love both hats, the bat one is awesome with the bats, will have to see if it fits the owl, but think it is too big. The big hat has witchy sayings on it, so of course, that one is fabulous too!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonbaby345 said:


> Saki Girl sent out some great gift's again!Love those witch's hat especially the big one!Wish I knew how to make some of these thing's that Saki does!That owl is so cute.I wanted to get those but I never found them at my DT.Cool looking bookmark.Love the charm on it and that book looks like it might have some interesting pictures in it!


aww your sweet thanks


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cute jar and skellies, saki. good job Bethany.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome witch hats. Saki is so talented and I am glad to hear these brightened your day bethene. It is just not good to think of you being down---although I recognize the feeling all too well. It is such a nice boost to get Halloween things at any time, but especially when you are not expecting them!


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great gifts bethene! Love that little owl! Awesome job Saki! I'm just waiting on a couple addresses and I'll have some items going out.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Great gifts bethene! Love that little owl! Awesome job Saki! I'm just waiting on a couple addresses and I'll have some items going out.


thank you they were fun to make


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

bethene said:


> here are the wonderful gifts from SakiGirl, two wonderful witch hats that she made, that are on my china already with the witch hat from WitchyKitty, and the picture teaser from my secret reaper, and also the adorable owl,, he is so cute!! The book is so interesting, I started reading it, and my son saw it and went wow, I want to read that, and the book mark is so cool , I will use it every time I read! thank you Saki, she is such a amazing woman, so kind and generous, she so made my day. I have been struggling with family issues, as well as personal depression,, and she brought a smile to my face, Thank you friend, thank you


I finally found these owls at my Dollar Tree yesterday!I picked up the pink one.They had the white one too and a green one.Might go back sometime for the white one.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love that little white owl. I haven't seen them yet in our store.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

They had them in the Council Bluffs (Lake Manawa) store if there's any one from that area looking for them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Love that little white owl. I haven't seen them yet in our store.


we had them a while ago here have not seen them since


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Scareme sent my babies big red jumping balls as an Easter gift! It was such a sweet surprise. All of the kids on our street have been on them haha....I gotta post pics , Thank you so much Scareme!!

I also got another $100 wine card from Garthgoyle, Thank you so much Garth!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Scareme sent my babies big red jumping balls as an Easter gift! It was such a sweet surprise. All of the kids on our street have been on them haha....I gotta post pics , Thank you so much Scareme!!
> 
> I also got another $100 wine card from Garthgoyle, Thank you so much Garth!!!


that is so cool . 
love this PIF so much making peoples days


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

booswife02 said:


> I also got another $100 wine card from Garthgoyle, Thank you so much Garth!!!


I was just about to ask if it arrived safely; glad to hear so. You are very welcome, booswife.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jules17, for these two neat new items. Highly amusing is the fact that the gargoyle even seems to have a little toilet to use when the primitive skull has flipped its lid


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool gifts, gathgoyle. I have never seen a skull like that. I have one that the top opens, but it doesn't look like a toilet. LOL


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cool Garth and Jules


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

wicked skull


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

oh and wicked gargoyle too


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Saki. He is modeled after one located at the Notre Dame Cathedral and looks very much like it despite the much smaller size: http://www1.georgetown.edu/centers/liturgy/envisionchurch/slideshow/30558.html?slideshow=33591


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok now that is just cool


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

This is some really nice stuff!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, you gave garth some cool items. and the gargole does look like the note dame gargoyle


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i had a great surprize when i got home from moonbaby345. thank you so much it was a great surprize. 

she sent me tumbstones, lights, skull that talks , some cool halloween socks i love them, skull wine glass , dice game, and some cool costers. and creepy cloth 









this great peice for my avon collection 









poor little dragons head broke but i should beable to fix 









thank you again


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

I didn't know this existed!! Here is my wonderful gift from Saki Girl


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Marvelous gifts, Saki and Bethany.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Saki and moonbaby that snake makes me want to throw up. Haha... Scary!!!!!! Yikes!!!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

geesh saki, it's almost like you've been reaped. awesome stuff. I like your snake too. is that rubber or stuffed?
booswife, take another look at that snake. if you feel the same, just keep looking at that snake. maybe you will combat your fear of snakes. good luck. I know it doesn't work for me and spiders. I just want to smush them. smush them all. but I don't mind fake spiders. but I want to smush real ones.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

The snake is flat and paper lol


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

HA HA HA I have 2 of those snakes, maybe 3.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Love the gifts. The dice game sounds cool.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that snake looks so cool. flat huh! from the picture, who would know


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that snake looks so cool. flat huh! from the picture, who would know


I know when I opened the box that was sitting on top LOL thank you again for all the cool gifts you made my day moonB


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

The idea of a squished snake is even worse. Yuck! I know it's a silly phobia. I'm from WVa land of snakes. Every house I ever lived in I had real snakes surprise me in my bedroom. It did a number on my brain. I seriously feel dizzy and nauseous if I see one. And my son LOVES snakes!! I'm cursed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> The idea of a squished snake is even worse. Yuck! I know it's a silly phobia. I'm from WVa land of snakes. Every house I ever lived in I had real snakes surprise me in my bedroom. It did a number on my brain. I seriously feel dizzy and nauseous if I see one. And my son LOVES snakes!! I'm cursed.


no worries I hate snakes too the fake one was fine but real ones no way LOL


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't mind snakes as much as spiders. if I had snakes in my house, I know I would feel differently.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

looking forward to seeing more goodies posted.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Have a box hopefully heading out this week. We officially moved back into our house so I won't be on the forum as often until we get Internet, which probably won't be until fall.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

lizzyborden said:


> Have a box hopefully heading out this week. We officially moved back into our house so I won't be on the forum as often until we get Internet, which probably won't be until fall.


Glad you're back in your house. Will miss you on the forum


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

bet it's good to be back. see you in the fall


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzy glad you are back home you will be missed for sure.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Thanks guys! It's great to be back home though we still have lots of little things to finish up.  I'll still be checking in from time to time. Waiting for delivery for mother-in-law at the moment so thought I'd stop by.

Refrigerator is coming this evening and I had to move about ten boxes of Halloween stuff so I could get the double doors open to move it in.  Now if I can get the totes out of the closet, I'll have a place to hang clothes again. 

I have to pick up a package at PO in the morning and hoping I have one package ready to go.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Someeone should be getting a package today in the south Texas area! She has not been too active on her lately, but I hope this brightens her day and hope to see her post it here, too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bump to the front


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

My package still hasn't made it to the PO yet.  It's been really hectic lately. Hoping to find more goodies for it at the flea market this weekend, so it should go out at the first of the week!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I sent this skelly toilet paper holder to my fellow Texas friend SimplyJenn. She has not been on her much lately, but we stay in contact through Facebook. Hope she enjoys it! I gave one to Lady Sherry a couple of months back, too. I wanted one, but hubby threatened to make me into a prop if I mounted it to the wall since we have free standing TP holders in both baths! LOL


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was nice, printersdevil. She should definitely enjoy it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil that is so cool !!!!
i have a grim reaper one but the back fell off so i just sit it on a shelf now,


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, I've never seen anything like that. it's very creepy


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

They have those TP holders at one of the flea markets I go to. They also have a reaper. Wine bottle holders too!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Well I have just found this thread ..... I am so amazed at all the gifts ...... Even family members are not as thoughtful as all of you !!! I am honored to be in the same forum .... I have read all 23 pages tonight .... I think I might just have to sign up if it's not too late !!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Always Wicked said:


> .... I think I might just have to sign up if it's not too late !!!


If it is two hairs past a freckle when you read this, the deadline has been reached... It is never too late to get in on the action


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Smiling wickedly at you


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

ok.. soooo since im new to all this reaper and pay it forward.. not to mention REALLY new to crafting.. ya'll take it easy on me... im used of just buying stuff already made bc ive never had to the time to develop any skills ( former accountant right here) i cant express how much this forum has opened my eyes... husband number 1 - stick n the mud no decorating even for christmas.. husband 2- awesome... lets me get away almost anything ... sooooo here's to me learning some new skills from the masters..


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Always Wicked said:


> ok.. soooo since im new to all this reaper and pay it forward.. not to mention REALLY new to crafting.. ya'll take it easy on me... im used of just buying stuff already made bc ive never had to the time to develop any skills ( former accountant right here) i cant express how much this forum has opened my eyes... husband number 1 - stick n the mud no decorating even for christmas.. husband 2- awesome... lets me get away almost anything ... sooooo here's to me learning some new skills from the masters..


Be sure to check out the makeover thread & the latest crafts thread.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

and check out the craft of the month thread


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Always Wicked, you sound like me. I was so excited about trying things and finally am now a lot more confident. I am not artistic and can't compete with many, but I do have ideas and come up with many things that I am proud of---just not exotic in craft skills. however, we all love Halloween and it is the spirit of this that makes it so great---in addition to receiving such original things.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Garth is right! Never too late for this one. It is just an on going thing. If you find or have something to send on you do so. Sometimes the thread is very busy and at other times it is not so busy.

Be sure to watch for a coming Secret Reaper in mid summer. There are several of these per year (one in summer, one or two in the fall around THE season, a Winter Reaper around Valentines and then one or two Mini Reaapers in the spring. They are like a exchange where Bethene or Saki collects the names and draws partners for us and send out the Secret Reaper names. We have a $ limit minus postage (it is a killer sometimes) and a time line. Then you buy, make or craft items secretly for your victim and mail it off. Check out the old threads to see some of the gifts. Some make and some buy. It is my favorite thing EVER. It is better than birthday and Christmas all combined!!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I sent this skelly toilet paper holder to my fellow Texas friend SimplyJenn. She has not been on her much lately, but we stay in contact through Facebook. Hope she enjoys it! I gave one to Lady Sherry a couple of months back, too. I wanted one, but hubby threatened to make me into a prop if I mounted it to the wall since we have free standing TP holders in both baths! LOL
> View attachment 199258


you could always zip tie it to the freestanding ones. Then you wouldn't be messing up the walls. Take that hubby!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> I don't mind snakes as much as spiders. if I had snakes in my house, I know I would feel differently.


I'm the opposite. Spider, no problem just squish it. A snake on the other hand must be dealt with more forcefully.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Always Wicked said:


> ok.. soooo since im new to all this reaper and pay it forward.. not to mention REALLY new to crafting.. ya'll take it easy on me... im used of just buying stuff already made bc ive never had to the time to develop any skills ( former accountant right here) i cant express how much this forum has opened my eyes... husband number 1 - stick n the mud no decorating even for christmas.. husband 2- awesome... lets me get away almost anything ... sooooo here's to me learning some new skills from the masters..


Always Wicked the best way to get started is to re do things. Yard Sale thrift store or free give away the cheaper the better. This way if you are not happy with how it comes out you wont be out that much money. I agree check out the yard sale make over thread. You will be surprised at all of the things you can do with things that most think of as junk! Also you should def check out the pirate thread. And do you have a Pinterest page? If not I gotta say there are some fantastic ideas on Pinterest! Can also help you stay organized. Collect ideas of things you want to try. Do smaller things until your confidence builds. and of course I don't just make everything I buy buy buy props also, haha... Everyone here is fantastic at explaining how they did things so if you see something you like just pm the person and ask for instructions. I do this all the time. Everyone is so helpful and you can also save money by learning from their mistakes, haha...You just cant go wrong with the amount of information and the kindness of the people on this forum! Welcome to the Family, I look forward to helping you in any way I can!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Also Always Wicked you should look up matrixmom, she is awesome and is doing a pirate theme as well, she loves to find things and re do them as cheaply as possible so I bet she has some great pirate tips for you!


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Yes! So glad I waited to mail package. I found more goodies at the flea market this weekend! So hoping to mail by mid-week.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Garth is right! Never too late for this one. It is just an on going thing. If you find or have something to send on you do so. Sometimes the thread is very busy and at other times it is not so busy.
> 
> Be sure to watch for a coming Secret Reaper in mid summer. There are several of these per year (one in summer, one or two in the fall around THE season, a Winter Reaper around Valentines and then one or two Mini Reaapers in the spring. They are like a exchange where Bethene or Saki collects the names and draws partners for us and send out the Secret Reaper names. We have a $ limit minus postage (it is a killer sometimes) and a time line. Then you buy, make or craft items secretly for your victim and mail it off. Check out the old threads to see some of the gifts. Some make and some buy. It is my favorite thing EVER. It is better than birthday and Christmas all combined!!!!


I didn't know the $ lime was minus the postage. I always did the $ limit then mailed.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great to see you pop in lizzy we miss you


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Bethany, I think that is what was meant, that shipping was separate from the gift price, unless I am more tired than I thought, and am not getting what is going on. My shipping is always more than what the limit is. I have things to send for PIF, but always seem to be broke.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Working on a box for someone now but still want to find a few more small items before I send it off.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yes, the shipping and the dollar limit are separate


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> Bethany, I think that is what was meant, that shipping was separate from the gift price, unless I am more tired than I thought, and am not getting what is going on. My shipping is always more than what the limit is. I have things to send for PIF, but always seem to be broke.


sounds like me..I would love to make everyone something, but with me not working, even shipping is a killer!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

bethene said:


> Bethany, I think that is what was meant, that shipping was separate from the gift price, unless I am more tired than I thought, and am not getting what is going on. My shipping is always more than what the limit is. I have things to send for PIF, but always seem to be broke.


agreed Bethene, Our limit is usually $20 for gift/supplies etc....and my shipping averages between $25-$35. I try to keep that in mind for the budget when I agree to do the Reaper. Im sure I could do a box where the entire contents only cost $20 but I always get carried away. The more I learn about someone the more I find I can do for them. I think that would be a challenge in itself for me. Stick to budget! haha...My hubby would faint if I could do that! Maybe ill do that one of these Reapings. Might be fun for me, a challenge but fun. Money messes up a lot of our good intentions I think. . I just love the Reapings and Pay it Forward. Kindness and Spooky things, could it be any better?!

I am working on a box as we speak, I have black roses, tulle, paint and a canvas on the dining room table. See why I need a craft room. My kids frequently have to move skulls, bats, paint etc... in order to eat their morning Cheerios, haha....


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I misworded that I was trying to say NOT including postage. It is the killer. I send a package to Australia in another board exchange one year and paid $102 for the postage! That was several years ago. Imagine what It would be now.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

printersdevil said:


> Yes, I misworded that I was trying to say NOT including postage. It is the killer. I send a package to Australia in another board exchange one year and paid $102 for the postage! That was several years ago. Imagine what It would be now.


OMG My husband would have thown me out the door!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

My husband never knows what I spend or on what! I have to admit that I have cut way back the past few years though since I was off work for so long. I don't have as much to use and have to budget things better. that one was an Advent calendar gifts with 25 gifts. My daughter and two sisters all did one that year and it was our way of getting through the holidays. We had signed up way back in the summer and had things underway when dad went downhill and into kidney failure. He went to the hospital right after Thanksgiving and remained until mid January when we brought him home to my house have several heart attacks while on dialysis. We lost him a few weeks later, but those daily gifts from virtual friends and the inspirational notes and stories for each day helped keep us all going. Believe me that money was cheaper than the therapy or medicine would have been.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I just received today a HUGE box from im the goddess with three wonderful boxes for projects. I have been looking for some big silverware storage boxes for me a Vampire Killer Kit, a Werewolf Kit and now want to do a Gypsy Fortune Teller Box or Kit. im the goddess PMd me that she had found two of the storage boxes at GW or a thrift store for cheap. She picked them up for me and also sent another amazing box that she bought awhile ago on clearance. It will make the most amazing Gypsy box!! It is on metal legs and opens and have drawers. I can't wait to get started on them. I will post pics of all three after while.

I have a sick dog, who is not wanting to move out of momma's lab after a trip to the vet for shots and meds today. He had a 103 temp and is my baby tonight!

Im the goddess, you are WONDERFUL. These boxes could not have been more perfect. Thank you so much. I have those wigs for you, but am waiting a few more days hoping to find more for your skellies. The three are short, but nice wigs. I also got some of the extentions from DT for you today, too. Will let you know when they are on their way. Do I use the address on my box?


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That was nice of im the goddess. Sorry about your father, and I hope that your dog is better soon, printersdevil.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I pm'ed you printer, but it was my pleasure. I can't wait to see what you will make from them. I am really excited about the wigs. Short ones and long ones will work. I planned my band members to be kinda 70s, so, either length will work. LOL. I hope your little dog feels better by tomorrow.

I second what garth said, I'm sorry to hear about your father. How is your sister doing?


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Thanks all. I was commented about my dad in relation to a post about the huge expense one year on an exchange. It has been quite a few years. Thank you though.

My sister is better. She is still weak, but things are getting better. this week she is doing the doctor circus. There are so many specialists and she has to see them all. Thankfully after this first visit, that will calm down and her medical MD and the diabetes specialist will monitor things for all the others. Sheesh, I can't believe there are so many of them.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I hope she continues to improve.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I just received today a HUGE box from im the goddess with three wonderful boxes for projects. I have been looking for some big silverware storage boxes for me a Vampire Killer Kit, a Werewolf Kit and now want to do a Gypsy Fortune Teller Box or Kit. im the goddess PMd me that she had found two of the storage boxes at GW or a thrift store for cheap. She picked them up for me and also sent another amazing box that she bought awhile ago on clearance. It will make the most amazing Gypsy box!! It is on metal legs and opens and have drawers. I can't wait to get started on them. I will post pics of all three after while.
> 
> I have a sick dog, who is not wanting to move out of momma's lab after a trip to the vet for shots and meds today. He had a 103 temp and is my baby tonight!
> 
> Im the goddess, you are WONDERFUL. These boxes could not have been more perfect. Thank you so much. I have those wigs for you, but am waiting a few more days hoping to find more for your skellies. The three are short, but nice wigs. I also got some of the extentions from DT for you today, too. Will let you know when they are on their way. Do I use the address on my box?


can not wait to see what you make and that was awesome of you IM the goddess


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I have two more wine voucher cards available ($100 off of $160, making the cost $60 total), so if anyone would like them, please let me know.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

sending out a few small things next week.. nothing too homemade .. but at the same time.. things i think ya'll will like.. or can fix up to your liking..  i think id much rather see before and after pics.. ))))))


----------



## Hollows Eva (Sep 29, 2011)

This forum! You guys! I cant say it enough times, I keep being so happy that people like you exists. I havent been on the boards for a bit, and I cant always keep up with all the treads and posts, but I just looked trough this one, and you guys are awesome and so thoughtfull! 
I cant wait till its reaper time again soon


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Should have some goodies going out soon


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

I absolutely refuse to post anything else about having a package ready to mail as I think I've jinxed myself. The two items I found at the flea market last weekend are MIA.  I remember packing them and putting them into a box but I'll be darned if I can find it. 

I'm in the process of moving all of my halloween goodies into one of the spare bedrooms as I desperately need the closet space. Hopefully over the course of the summer I'll get it all sorted out and have plenty of goodies to share.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> I absolutely refuse to post anything else about having a package ready to mail as I think I've jinxed myself. The two items I found at the flea market last weekend are MIA.  I remember packing them and putting them into a box but I'll be darned if I can find it.
> 
> I'm in the process of moving all of my halloween goodies into one of the spare bedrooms as I desperately need the closet space. Hopefully over the course of the summer I'll get it all sorted out and have plenty of goodies to share.


I have so done that your like ok I know I put it there and now its gone. I tell hubby must be our ghost


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

waiting on addresses so i can mail out some stuff )))


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Can't wait to see more goodies that people will be getting!We have some of the most nicest people on this board.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

okay then, more goodies to some lucky ghoul.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope to get some out this week sorry guys summer is when I spend a lot of time on two wheels but never fear I have goodies in the works just takes me a little longer hehe


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm working on one final box and I'll be out of commission for a couple months :/ my house will be in storage while we stay with family and look for a house


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> I'm working on one final box and I'll be out of commission for a couple months :/ my house will be in storage while we stay with family and look for a house


and while it is i will be working on your box for your new place hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Sending some stuff out tommorow


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Haha...of course you are Saki, my busy little spooky pal. Get out and ride your bike


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> Haha...of course you are Saki, my busy little spooky pal. Get out and ride your bike


oh trust me i have been ride to work and well rain is coming next to day so craft time hehe


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok some goodies in the mail


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share what pumkkin5 sent me it was so sweet of her and it totaly made my day. 
Thank you again Pumpkin5


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That is so awesome, saki! Pumkin5 that is totally great!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that is some truly choice steam punking. saki, you are so lucky to get that. pumpkin5, that was so nice of you. saki deserves that.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fantastic gift, Saki (and Pumpkin5). You might want to keep a close watch, since that bird looks as if he could be trouble...


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

I'm not into steam punk all that much but I even like that!That is just awesome!Pumpkin5 did a great job!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the kind compliments. Saki is one of the kindest souls here on the forum. And I think the birdhouse turned out so good, because it was made especially for her.  You know? The Halloween Creative Gods were smiling on me.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Pumpkin5 said:


> Thanks everyone for the kind compliments. Saki is one of the kindest souls here on the forum. And I think the birdhouse turned out so good, because it was made especially for her.  You know? The Halloween Creative Gods were smiling on me.


thank you again so much. big hugs


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Headed to the post office in the morning. Have packages that I slacked on last week while I had my niece her all week. Will get them all on the way tomorrow.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Pumpkin5, that bird house turned out great. I know Saki will enjoy it for many years.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Headed to the post office in the morning. Have packages that I slacked on last week while I had my niece her all week. Will get them all on the way tomorrow.


I sent out 2 last week  more pics soon of goodies sweet


----------



## ALKONOST (Aug 27, 2012)

WOW! What an incredible job Pumpkin5...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cant wait to see more pics of peoples goodies.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

out for delivery in texas


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautifulnightmare is our best friend. She started out as Spookyone best friend from the age of 3 and then her and I became closer in high school. Still going on strong to this day. Spookyone... my sister. Silver Lady... my mother. Beautifulnightmare.... my BFF. 



printersdevil said:


> Can't wait to see this. Be sure to post a pic of this, nowhining.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying about you and spookyone being sisters. Now how is beautiful nightmare related? Silver Lady is your mom is that right? I am trying to sort everyone out.
> 
> texaslucky is my daughter. She has not been on her much since she is in a new job and the three teens at home keep her running all the time. There is also an 8 year old!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

my birthday gift PIF from Beautifulnightmare.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh my, I thought beautiful nightmare was your sister. that is very cool.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Incredible gift, NOWHINING.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff nowhining


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

I have received a box full of barbies. They are from Saki Girl. Thank you for getting me the last ones I need. Can not wait to corpse them.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool, can't wait to see what all you have done since we had a MNT there.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> I have received a box full of barbies. They are from Saki Girl. Thank you for getting me the last ones I need. Can not wait to corpse them.


you are very welcome


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

It seem that I received a package "sometime in the past few days" according to dear hubby, who stuck it in the back room and didn't tell me it came. I found it just now and he said, I figured you found it. He may be the late great hubby!!!

Hilda sent me the wonderful Sun and Moon metal art from Dollar Tree and several of the DT mermaid dolls to use for Figi Mermaids. Hilda, I am so sorry that I did not know they had arrived. Thank you!








I am such a slacker and still have your package here to ship. I will get it underway I promise. I found a special something to add over the weekend so opened the box to include it. I think you will like it.

I also have packages for im the goddess, Bethany, saki and I think a couple more. I just have to get going on mailing. 

I have spent all week with my sister. She has decided to move into a bigger apartment. She is quite a packrat and we have so much to pack and get ready. We have to have everything for the others to move the furniture on Saturday, so I have been with her working franticlly.

Hilda, thank you so much. I will post pictures. I just got home after a 12 hour day of working on the move in and out in the heat. right now I need to sit with my feet up since they are swollen.

I also think I have not posted the pictures of the wonderful boxes that im the goddess sent me. I will look back and see and if I didn't will post them, too.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

looking forward to what you got printer.
ladysherry, I'm such a Barbie collector, I will be sad to see your barbies horrified. unless of course you are just making them cool Halloween costumes. then I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> looking forward to what you got printer.
> ladysherry, I'm such a Barbie collector, I will be sad to see your barbies horrified. unless of course you are just making them cool Halloween costumes. then I'm ecstatic.


I did not know that LOL the ones I sent her were from when I was a kid


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

yikes! were/are they worth money? I have mine from when I was a kid. most of them are in mint shape, and worth something. I love the monster high dolls too. although I don't have any. we went to a garage sale the other day, and I got a mulan Barbie for $2.00. she is very lovely, and I like that show.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I posted pics above of the items received.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great items you got there


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> yikes! were/are they worth money? I have mine from when I was a kid. most of them are in mint shape, and worth something. I love the monster high dolls too. although I don't have any. we went to a garage sale the other day, and I got a mulan Barbie for $2.00. she is very lovely, and I like that show.


hallor if I ever unpack the Barbies I have, I'll post pics. I have many that are MIB & also have mine from when I was a kid.  not to mention the Dawn dolls.
Wish they had Monster High Dolls when I was a kid.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> yikes! were/are they worth money? I have mine from when I was a kid. most of them are in mint shape, and worth something. I love the monster high dolls too. although I don't have any. we went to a garage sale the other day, and I got a mulan Barbie for $2.00. she is very lovely, and I like that show.


no idea there was a bionic man in there lol and a Barbie with 2 different color hair she could be a blond or a brunet they had the posable legs not the all plastic ones lol but its all good I did not take pics but be cool to see what she makes from them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Bethany
I will get your light bright sent out in july


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok. now I feel guilty corpsing the barbies. Hopefully this weekend they will have movement and I can post what I have done to them. I have not corpse the ones Sakigirl sent me yet.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

LadySherry said:


> Ok. now I feel guilty corpsing the barbies. Hopefully this weekend they will have movement and I can post what I have done to them. I have not corpse the ones Sakigirl sent me yet.


lol don't I would not have sent them if I did not care if you corpse them out or what ever you wanted to do . besides no offence babies look better that way.


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

All this talk of Barbies makes me think of the movie Small Soldiers


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, I love figii mermaids. those will be great for them. have you made some before? and I can't wait to see what you do with the sun and moon tins. they are very pretty. you going to use them in your fortune teller booth? 
Bethany, I would love to see what you have. I'm no doll expert, but sometimes I have an idea. I think dawn dolls are highly collectible too. my two passions are Halloween, and collecting dolls. my sister says she believes there isn't a doll I don't like. when I was younger, my cousin who was a doll collector gave me an indian doll. for some reason that doll scared me, so I gave it away. yikes! I wish I had it back. it's worth bucks. 
saki, you cracked me up with your comment....barbies look better that way. but I still sniffed.
small soldiers was a good movie. scary.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Finally sent out 3 boxes this morning


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I received one of the boxes from Always wicked, Alas, a couple of things were broken but I can glue them, two adorable ceramic baskets, one with a witch and one with ghosts and is a pumpkin, a cool bottle to use as a potion bottle, as well as a page of potion labels that I love! and a cute glass votive candle holder, I am touched you thought of me, and I feel so bad things broke, but never fear, I will get them repaired well,, and I will put them on my china with my Halloween gift collections, and will cherish them!!!!Thank you so very much!!!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

disappointed that they got broke.... but im glad you can repair them. hope you enjoy


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I, too, got one of the boxes from Always Wicked. Wow, I was so surprised to see a box on the porch. I was trying to remember what I had ordered. She sent me a small Barbie type doll head and shoulder that I will make into a fortune teller and a potion bottle painted in chalkboard paint.

Thank you so much! I will put them both to good use. I am always so amazed at all the wonderful members on this Forum!!! Thank you for thinking about me and sending me something new to use in this year's theme!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

glad you liked them.. doctor them all up anyway you want/need to..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

those are both nice presents bethie and printer. bethie, pictures maybe?
printer, did you by any chance see the movie....return to oz. the witch there has different heads encased to chose from. her personality reflects from what head she choses. with all the heads you have now, I keep thinking you should have a fortune teller that can have interchangeable heads. all the heads displayed.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I will try to get pictures, need to get a good glue and get them fixed first, then will show you all how adorable they are!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great gifts for sure


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I haven't seen the movie, but what a great idea. thanks, Hallo!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

printersdevil said:


> It seem that I received a package "sometime in the past few days" according to dear hubby, who stuck it in the back room and didn't tell me it came. I found it just now and he said, I figured you found it. He may be the late great hubby!!!
> Hilda sent me the wonderful Sun and Moon metal art from Dollar Tree and several of the DT mermaid dolls to use for Figi Mermaids. Hilda, I am so sorry that I did not know they had arrived. Thank you!


Oh I just saw this post. I'm so glad they made it. I can't wait to see what you do with them!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice gifts. That poisonous Hershey syrup will certainly teach Barbie if she gets too far out of line...


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This came from Always Wicked. THANK YOU SWEETIE!!! I was pleasantly surprised to receive something in the mail. You totally made my day.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice legs no whining. I bet you hear that all the time. lol.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great starter doll pieces, NOWHINING. That was nice of Always Wicked.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very cool gifts I need to work on getting some sent out for this month


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

mailed out 2 gifts this morning.. nothing much.. just a little something.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I was one of the lucky recipients of a package from Always Wicked, which contained black roses with touches of blue and a sun-kissed baby with amazing orange eyes (the photo does not do them justice) that will certainly remain intact regardless of how I choose to alter the doll. Thank you, AW.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool and the doll is creepy lol


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Saki. She will be far more eerie when I am finished; now, her lips and nails are black, and I want to see if I can find a small black dress for her (maybe Michaels or Jo-Ann?).


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Thanks, Saki. She will be far more eerie when I am finished; now, her lips and nails are black, and I want to see if I can find a small black dress for her (maybe Michaels or Jo-Ann?).


Can't wait to see. Ya or dye a white one black .


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

I believe i was the other recipient of a package from Always Wicked, thank you so much, i will use everything.That was so thoughtful of you Always Wicked  I'm doing a snake room in my haunted barn this year and those rattlesnake eggs will work perfect, the glow creatures will also go in there. candles and paint are always needed, thank you again. love love love everything


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Saki.Girl said:


> Can't wait to see. Ya or dye a white one black .


Thanks. I will have to see what I can find, but I am hoping that there will be a black one available.


Nice gifts, "i got a rock!".


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice gifts garth. I really like the flowers.
I got a rock, you got some nice gifts too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, hallo. I collect black roses, so the flowers will go nicely with the rest. The doll has been touched up and is far darker in appearance, though I am having difficulty finding a fitting dress in the proper size.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the flowers Garth and can't wait to see the finished doll!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thank you, Jules. As soon as I find a blasted outfit, I will get a photo of her new appearance posted in the 'Crafts' section


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I went out to get my mail...usually bills, lol, and noticed a small letter addressed to me. I opened it and found an adorable little card and a gift from Saki.Girl!! She made me an owl necklace simply because I love owls so very much...it's perfect! I wasn't expecting anything fun in the mail, so this little PIF surprise was wonderful and really helped to lighten up my stressful day. Thanks again, Saki!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so glad you like it sweetie


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat card and owl necklace, WitchyKitty (and Saki).


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> I went out to get my mail...usually bills, lol, and noticed a small letter addressed to me. I opened it and found an adorable little card and a gift from Saki.Girl!! She made me an owl necklace simply because I love owls so very much...it's perfect! I wasn't expecting anything fun in the mail, so this little PIF surprise was wonderful and really helped to lighten up my stressful day. Thanks again, Saki!!!!
> View attachment 203947
> View attachment 203948


Wow,Saki did a great job on that necklace!Love it!Love the card too!


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Beautiful gifts Witchykitty


----------



## Echo Sorceress (Apr 29, 2014)

Wow, that is the cutest little necklace, and I love the card. Nice job, Saki.Girl, and what an awesome surprise, WitchyKitty!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

very nice gifts witchy kitty. saki did well.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you guys was fun to make just a little something  to make someone smile


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I had looked at the adorable owl necklace earlier this morning on here. Imagine my surprise to come home today to find an envelope from Saki. Tomorrow is my (gulp) 60th birthday and I just thought it was a card. NOPE, I got a necklace, too.  Also the precious handmade card! So creative.

I love it. Saki, there is a second small piece in the envelope too. Is this supposed to go on there or did it get in by mistake? You can see it in the photo.

Thank you so much, I love it and it was such a day brightener.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is nice, printersdevil (along with Saki). I hope that I am wrong in thinking that the other piece is the end of it and that the pendant is supposed to be a key...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> I had looked at the adorable owl necklace earlier this morning on here. Imagine my surprise to come home today to find an envelope from Saki. Tomorrow is my (gulp) 60th birthday and I just thought it was a card. NOPE, I got a necklace, too.  Also the precious handmade card! So creative.
> 
> I love it. Saki, there is a second small piece in the envelope too. Is this supposed to go on there or did it get in by mistake? You can see it in the photo.
> 
> ...


 ugh it was a key and got broken in the mail dang it never just send charms in envolopes again i am so sorry learning my leasson the hard way i will send out andother key for you sweetie


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Duh, now I can see it as a key! Saki, don't worry about it. The break is clean and it looks like a cute charm! It is very wearable this way!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Duh, now I can see it as a key! Saki, don't worry about it. The break is clean and it looks like a cute charm! It is very wearable this way!!!


well i still have some other things to send you i will just put another key in that when i ship


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Hmmmm....I also came home today and had a little envelope from Saki as well.  Got a cute ghost necklace and card!! Thanks so much for sending it and making a typical humdrum Monday more fun!! Here's a pic...


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome glad yours made it in one peice


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

The necklaces are all so cute!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I wanna play, but I can't find out how. I can't find a thread for likes and there's two different Pay it Forward threads. Which is which? And does this go on all year?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> I wanna play, but I can't find out how. I can't find a thread for likes and there's two different Pay it Forward threads. Which is which? And does this go on all year?


Yeah, I'd like to know how, too, in case I can afford to join someday.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

This is an open thing that can be done at ANY time. You don't even necessarily have to sign up. It is just a very cool way to send something to someone just BECAUSE with no expectation of something in return. The beauty of this is that as wonderful as it is to receive a PIF gift, it is JUST as much fun to be the sender and to brighten someone's day.

The lists that you found are there so that people's likes or wants are sort of there to be seen. This is a newer feature of the PIF. We used to not have this and people sent things that they remembered that someone liked, collected or was looking for. The encouragement and expectation is to send something on to someone when and if you have something to share. Big, little, bought, homemade or repurposed. The current lists have 2014 in the title. I go back and edit my list as I get things or add or change ideas in order for it to be current. I use the same list for the Secret Reapers usually.

The other list that you referred to is the one that confuses people. It is sort of a sign up page. It doesn't mean that you have to sign up to return a gift or even if you want to send one. It is simply a very convenient way for members of the Forum to keep a list of addresses and names so that if someone wants to send a PIF gift, there is a pay to get it to them via a snail mail address. So, if you are open to having your address available for others to possibly send you a PIF gift, you need to sign up on the New PIF Surprise Sign-up. 

I am posting this and then will go and find the two links and edit and add them. The reason that there are 2 of one of these is that one is quite old and somehow got pulled up to recent posts. 

It is fun!!! On both ends. 

I actually jot down things in a notebook---especially unique things that people wish for. That way if I every find it and the price is right, I can pick it up and send it on and make a virtual friend a little happier.

Pay It Forward Likes/Dislikes 2014 link

The only other thing that you need to do IF YOU WANT TO BE A RECIPIENT OF THE PIF GIFTS is to send your name, screen name and address to PIF Surprise by private message. It is kept by several moderators of this thread and they will send your address on to anyone who requests it in order to send you a PIF surprise. 

Join the fun!!!! There is no obligation, except to have fun!!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yeah, I'd like to know how, too, in case I can afford to join someday.


there is no set limit or even how much you send it is just if you have a little something someone might like it can be small like what i did to big if you want. join us guys love to have more people to surprize


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, you got nice gifts too. love the ghostie


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm soooo excited, I got one of the little necklaces from Saki too !! Mine has a little crescent moon charm. I was so surprised when I saw the little envelope. It was such an unexpected and truly appreciated gift. Thank you so much Saki G. The Halloween spirit is in the air and I couldn't be more thrilled.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

disembody, that is sweet you also got a necklace. you guys rock.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

disembodiedvoice said:


> I'm soooo excited, I got one of the little necklaces from Saki too !! Mine has a little crescent moon charm. I was so surprised when I saw the little envelope. It was such an unexpected and truly appreciated gift. Thank you so much Saki G. The Halloween spirit is in the air and I couldn't be more thrilled.
> 
> View attachment 204351


You are so welcome  glad I could brighten some peoples day. Now to get more goodies sent out


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Printer, Happy Birthday! Saki cute necklaces. Enjoy everyone.


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

What an awesome job Saki.girl did with those too cute necklaces and cards! She is so creative!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy birthday printer.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Hallo, thank you for the birthday greetings!

Love all the necklaces, saki. Very cool!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i am so glad everyone is likeing them and i hope it made your day


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Nice job Saki 
Happy Birthday Printer, hope you had a great day 
Everyone join!!! Now i better get to work going through my stuff, i know i have some stuff to send


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

I sent out my first Pay It Forward gift this morning! It's on its way to one of you . I have another hopefully going out tomorrow. It's about time I got in on all this fun, I think.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I have one sitting on my table to go out. just need to get it taped shut.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ugh i had one come back cause dang mail person did not put enough postage so it will be getting sent out again monday


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I received these items from Zombiesmash this morning (thank you). I really like the tormented skeleton, and one can never have too many spiders... especially spectral arachnids


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

those are great garth


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks, Saki. It was certainly a pleasant surprise to see a box sitting outside the door, beckoning limblessly to be let it


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Thank you, Saki! I got a wonderful surprise in the mail! How very pretty.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you are very welcome sweetie


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Neat card and necklace, Sublime Nightmare (and Saki, of course).


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

Sublime Nightmare said:


> Thank you, Saki! I got a wonderful surprise in the mail! How very pretty.
> 
> View attachment 205245
> 
> View attachment 205247


Wow,that necklace is all kinds of awesome!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth, nice gift. and those spiders I just want to squish them.
subline, pretty card and very cool necklace


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

hallorenescene said:


> garth, nice gift. and those spiders I just want to squish them.


Thanks, hallo. They are already dead, I would say; look at the lack of color


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

ok a big huge thank you to jules17 i came home to this . 
i love everything omg it is all perfect









the house will be perfect for my nightmare before christmas town i am making i will be sure to post after pics it was exactly what i was looking for. 









the skull is so cool and i have all ready found a home for it in my collection wheres the skull haha like wheres waldo lol








a close up 


















and the flowers and the urns are so awsome will go great with my gothic garden for sure 










again thank you so very much i love it all.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts, Saki!! I need a couple urns like that...love it! That skull rocks, too.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Amazing gifts that you received, Saki. Very nice of Jules.


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome gifts Saki, nice job jules17!!!! Saki I love your collection (jealous)
And a big thank you for the surprise gift to ME, I am now the proud owner of one of Saki’s necklaces
Thank you so much, I love it. Will be wearing it tomorrow


----------



## "i got a rock!" (Apr 20, 2013)

Garthgoyle and Sublime Nightmare just saw your gifts, Awesome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

"i got a rock!" said:


> Awesome gifts Saki, nice job jules17!!!! Saki I love your collection (jealous)
> And a big thank you for the surprise gift to ME, I am now the proud owner of one of Saki’s necklaces
> Thank you so much, I love it. Will be wearing it tomorrow


you are so very welcome


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Beautiful necklace that you are now in possession of thanks to Saki's generosity, "i got a rock!".


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to say thanks again i have so many ideas going thru my head on how to paint the church


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Glad it all arrived safely and glad you liked everything! I know you could do a better job at painting that church than I can.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Wow, great gifts, saki! What a nice surprise from jules.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Wow, great gifts, saki! What a nice surprise from jules.


it was such a great surprise . that's why I love sending stuff big or little to make someone's day


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Omg, I just walked outside and I was REAPED!!!! OMG, I'm so exstatic...Hilda u are such a sweetie and I'm honored to have one of your originals as my very own. Thank u, thank u, thank u...it will take center stage right beside my captain. ..

Btw if I forgot to say it....your AWESOME!!!!!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

oops lol


----------



## MummyOf5 (Sep 6, 2012)

That label looks neat on that bottle.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great looking bottle, Hilda. I know you are excited about receiving it, pumpkinpie


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Now that is way cool love it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Fangtastic bottle that you received from Hilda, pumpkinpie.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Love that bottle!! Awesome job Hilda!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

Lucky you Pumpkinpie. That bottle rocks! Kudos to Hilda.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Wow, fabulous bottle pumpkin pie!! Love it, great job Hilda!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hoping this month to get out many more goodies


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! you guys all are getting great gifts.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I was lucky enough to receive one of saki's necklaces today in the mail !!! I love it ..and it was my first pay it forward gift that I have received !!! Thank you !!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Always Wicked said:


> I was lucky enough to receive one of saki's necklaces today in the mail !!! I love it ..and it was my first pay it forward gift that I have received !!! Thank you !!!
> View attachment 206636


you are very welcome


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The card is almost as nice as the necklace, Always Wicked Great gifts, Saki.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that was a very nice gift.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you so much fun to make


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sending some goodies out today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

someone should of got a package Friday I hope they did have not heard


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a big thak you to Jules17 this was such a nice surprize and so came on a great day . thank you so much for the suger skulls i will for sure post pics after i paint them up


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, that was a very nice gift. saki, do post pictures. say, I like your [fountain?] in the background.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great skulls that you received from Jules, Saki. All of your decor featured there is splendid. 

Yes, that is a fountain, hallo; I have the same, along with the vampire companion that came out then, back when Spencer Gifts was still worth a [email protected] Here is a picture of the other, if you are curious: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Water-FOUNT...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3b7afc77


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Always Wicked said:


> I was lucky enough to receive one of saki's necklaces today in the mail !!! I love it ..and it was my first pay it forward gift that I have received !!! Thank you !!!
> View attachment 206636


I LOVE this! I went to your etsy website but only saw bookmarks....do you sell the necklaces too?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

boys5times said:


> I LOVE this! I went to your etsy website but only saw bookmarks....do you sell the necklaces too?


Thank you. Yep sure do I will get some put up this weekend


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Great skulls that you received from Jules, Saki. All of your decor featured there is splendid.
> 
> Yes, that is a fountain, hallo; I have the same, along with the vampire companion that came out then, back when Spencer Gifts was still worth a [email protected] Here is a picture of the other, if you are curious: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Water-FOUNT...415?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3f3b7afc77


Never seen the vampire one cool


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> Thank you. Yep sure do I will get some put up this weekend


Great; thank you!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

I have a couple of things to get out but I never seem to have the extra money to ship them....


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth, that is an awesome fountain. I love the vampire. I use to shop at spensers a lot. haven't very much in years. they always use to have very cool stuff. now all they have is sexual, crack, kinky stuff. not even fun to go in their store to look around that much. always pretty disappointed.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I haven't even seen a Spencer's in years. I don't think they have them here.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

boys5times said:


> Great; thank you!


it is now up on esty


----------



## boys5times (Sep 25, 2013)

Saki.Girl said:


> it is now up on esty


Got it; thank you!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I am with you, bethene. This has been the roughest year for me money wise. My working only a few months during the past few years of surgeries has taken a toll. I am hoping for better times headed our way. With DH down and off work we have lived off of my retirement, which is meager. Thankfully the house is paid for, but we have used up so much of our reserve. We finally get before the SS judge in a couple of weeks and hopefully he will grant his disability. At this point I don't care about them going back and granting the past money since we applied---just need the income. Medicine and doctor/hospital bills are making me sink in a hurry.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, I hope you are in for better times. it's tough I know. and you are such a wonderful person. most of all I hope your surgeries are good and done. and you are well on your way.


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Got a pkg from Saki today with these great little bottles with sugar skulls on them!! Here's a pic of them with some mini flowers I added. Will look really good next to some votive candles! Thanks so much Saki! They're very cool! Sorry the pic uploaded sideways. Hate when that happens!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

pumpkinpie said:


> Omg, I just walked outside and I was REAPED!!!! OMG, I'm so exstatic...Hilda u are such a sweetie and I'm honored to have one of your originals as my very own. Thank u, thank u, thank u...it will take center stage right beside my captain. ..
> 
> Btw if I forgot to say it....your AWESOME!!!!!
> View attachment 205867


This is an awesome bottle!! Great job, Hilda! (pumpkinpie...you said you were "reaped"...is this a Pay it Forward gift or a Secret Reaper gift??)


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Those bottles look excellent, the flowers look great in them, too!

How were the awesome sugar skulls made?? Are they really sugar, or something that looks like sugar?


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

bethene said:


> I have a couple of things to get out but I never seem to have the extra money to ship them....


I am with you on this..


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Kelloween said:


> I am with you on this..


Same here... I am broke as an over-told joke, and what makes it worse is that my wallet will not stop laughing


Fabulous bottles, Jules (and Saki).


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

WitchyKitty said:


> Those bottles look excellent, the flowers look great in them, too!
> 
> How were the awesome sugar skulls made?? Are they really sugar, or something that looks like sugar?


They're made out of sugar. I did some out of regular sugar and also tried using the super-fine bakers sugar and I like how those turned out more. You can check out the site mexicansugarskull.com for the molds and other info. They were easy to make.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Jules17 said:


> Got a pkg from Saki today with these great little bottles with sugar skulls on them!! Here's a pic of them with some mini flowers I added. Will look really good next to some votive candles! Thanks so much Saki! They're very cool! Sorry the pic uploaded sideways. Hate when that happens!


wow those got to you fast. you are so very welcome


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

jules, saki made some adorable bottles for you. I love how sweet they look with the flowers in them.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> jules, saki made some adorable bottles for you. I love how sweet they look with the flowers in them.


I thought they were so cool to just to add a little flower great to add just that little touch


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hope to get more goodies out soon


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I came in today and found a big box waiting for me. I just knew that I had been Reaped, but no, it was a PIF gift from Reaper Wench. Back in July she posted this wonderful witch that she had made that I admired. It reminded me a lot of some of the crafts my late MIL used to make. (not Halloween related). I received a message from Reaper Wench stating that she wanted to make me one of these exquisite witches since I loved witches so much. I told her that although flattered that I was not seeking that in my comments. We talked by PMs a few times about her witch and what it was made out of.

Last week I received another PM from her that my witch was ready and requesting my address. Wow, I am bowled over by this gesture of hers. The witch came today and I can't believe how wonderful she is. She is a true piece of art and is so skillfully made. In addition, she smells wonderful due to the ingredients used on her clothes.

Please meet my newest and most prized witch:








Here is a shot of her face:








The cauldron and broom:








The letter said that her hair is 100% wool roving. She used spices, vanilla and tea to age her.

She is just the most wonderful thing ever. Reaper Wench, I am truly speechless about this and feel so honored to own her. Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

printer, I love to sew, and this little witch is darling. I love her little face and beady eye. and how cute she came with her own cauldron. reaper wench did a nice job.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, I LOVE her. I woke up this morning to my husband making this witch cackle sound. I had left her on the table. Our bedroom is right outside of the dining/kitchen area and he said she was the first thing he saw when he turned on the light to make coffee. LOL


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow that is one amazing witch I never saw that before . Amazing job reaper wench it looks fabulous wow
Sewing is one craft I can not do. Those that can make some amazing stuff and this is very amazing.


----------



## GiggleingGhost (Aug 10, 2014)

How thoughtful of booswife-2 and sounds like it came a good time. I'm sorry to hear about the loss of your brother in law. Thank you for starting this thread. 

GiggleingGhost . . . aka . . .GG


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Oh, what a wonderful witch, I can see why she is your favorite... She is amazing!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

I love the fact that she has ingredients that smell that is so cool


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Magnificent witch that you received from Reaper Wench, printersdevil.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

LOVE that witch, printersdevil! Absolutely lovely! Great job, Reaper Wench!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I came home to find a box on my doorstep...I thought I had been reaped, but it was actually an adorable surprise from im the goddess!!!! She wrote me a note that said she saw this and thought of me. I pulled out this "WitchyKitty" mug and about died, hahahaha! I totally LOL'd at this...how "purrrrfect" is this? Thank you, im the goddess...I love it! I can't wait to try the tea...I love chamomile with a little honey at night! You are so sweet! You guys are all sweet!!! This forum rocks!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

That cup is adorbs!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, I think someone stole your identity. lol. and to find it was left on your doorstep. lol. that is so cute


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

double post


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I knew as soon as I saw it, you needed it. Enjoy.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

witchykitty, that is "perfect" as you said. I love it! Imthegoddess, that is a wonderful find and so sweet of you.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

very cool gift witchkitty


----------



## Jules17 (Aug 31, 2010)

Great mug WitchyKitty! Maybe you should change your avatar to a pic of it! Perfect gift im the goddess!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

That is an amusing mug. Nice gift, WitchyKitty.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

This is from I'mthegoddnes. She has totally made my day sending me this just to cheer me up. You are the sweetest ever! Thank you!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nowhining, those are nice. I'm the goddess, you rock


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Great gifts, NOWHINING. Very nice of im the goddess.


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

just so you know. the chocolate is no longer with me...... YUMMY!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

NOWHINING said:


> just so you know. the chocolate is no longer with me...... YUMMY!


Awwww... I was hoping that you were going to send a piece this way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

great gifts for sure. nothing better then making someone's day


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

thank you so much whitchkitty i got this great card today my first halloween card of the year and these really cool crows i love them 
thank you so much you totaly made my day


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> thank you so much whitchkitty i got this great card today my first halloween card of the year and these really cool crows i love them
> thank you so much you totaly made my day


I am happy you liked it! Just a little thank you from me to you!!  (There are little double sided tape circles included that you can use on the crows, should you wish to stick them to a wall or such!)


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love the positioning of the crows there. "Yeah, yeah... I do not want to hear it anymore!!" Those are great gifts, Saki (and WitchyKitty).


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> I love the positioning of the crows there. "Yeah, yeah... I do not want to hear it anymore!!" Those are great gifts, Saki (and WitchyKitty).


Haha! It does look like one is yelling and the other is ignoring!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Lol never even noticed that lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I received crows and a card from WitchyKitty too. I hung them on my mirror in the hall. Thank you Witchy Kitty


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> View attachment 214619
> I received crows and a card from WitchyKitty too. I hung them on my mirror in the hall. Too bad I had my iPad the wrong way when I took it. Thank you Witchy Kitty


They look awesome on the mirror!!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

WitchyKitty said:


> They look awesome on the mirror!!


Even if the one seems to be attacking that poor pillow (or whatever it happens to be) They do look great


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Even if the one seems to be attacking that poor pillow (or whatever it happens to be) They do look great


Took me a second to find that one, lol. I'm like, pillow? Lol


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I had to go back and look also. Very funny.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Got another box going out today and working on some others


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

or no whining, you could say the chocolate is with you. lol.
ahhh, saki, the card and crows are nice.
I'm the goddess, they look very pretty on the mirror. your mirror is very pretty too.
you made us look garth. I had to go back to see the pillow too.


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

Got these a few weeks back ... Thought I had posted .... Buttttttttttttttt evidently not ....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Nice pirate-themed gifts, Always Wicked.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Cool pirate stuff u got


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> Even if the one seems to be attacking that poor pillow (or whatever it happens to be) They do look great


 I think it's a box.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> or no whining, you could say the chocolate is with you. lol.
> ahhh, saki, the card and crows are nice.
> I'm the goddess, they look very pretty on the mirror. your mirror is very pretty too.
> you made us look garth. I had to go back to see the pillow too.


Thank you, we've had that mirror for 26 years and five states. It's heavy as you know what and each (other holiday that shall not be named) I place a big wreath on it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Thank you, we've had that mirror for 26 years and five states. It's heavy as you know what and each (other holiday that shall not be named) I place a big wreath on it.


I bet it looks cool with wreath


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

more pay it forward put in the mail


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

always wicked, very nice.
I'm the goddess, it was made for a wreath. but it's also pretty without one.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

From Jules17:








From hallorenescene:








Thank you both for the pick-me-ups.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

cool items you got there garth 

keep your eyes open peeps I have 3 packages out to surprise some peeps


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

garth you are welcome. glad they were pick me ups. I was sending good luck charms. I think they might have worked. 
your imaginary friend
I like what jules sent you too.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I got a Beautiful Pay It Forward surprise box from Saki today! I got this awesome vampire book that I can't wait to read!!!!!
I got this pretty cross I think I want to put on a tombstone. 
Ribbon for my crafts.


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

Cute place mats! Swizzle sticks for my pinterest cocktails and I freaking love the Halloween shaped bird feeders!!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

I love this beautiful basket filled with the coolest bat potion bottles!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Omgoodness! I love the Halloween shaped bird food hangers and the bat bottles!!!  Awesome, booswife, and Saki!


----------



## booswife02 (Apr 2, 2013)

She sent Belle the super duper coolest tea pot ever!!!! Belle says Ttthhhhaaank Yoouuu Saki!!

And to go with the tea pot a hand made sleepy hollow tea box!!! Isn't t it awesome!!!! Perfect for me 
Thank you Saki, what wonderful thoughtful pay it forward gifts


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

booswife02 said:


> She sent Belle the super duper coolest tea pot ever!!!! Belle says Ttthhhhaaank Yoouuu Saki!!
> 
> And to go with the tea pot a hand made sleepy hollow tea box!!! Isn't t it awesome!!!! Perfect for me
> Thank you Saki, what wonderful thoughtful pay it forward gifts


you guys are so very very welcome


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Omgoodness! I love the Halloween shaped bird food hangers and the bat bottles!!!  Awesome, booswife, and Saki!


ohhh sweet i know the next items to send you for pay it forward


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Awesome PIF gifts booswife. Saki, you always find/make such great things. How special.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Awesome PIF gifts booswife. Saki, you always find/make such great things. How special.


thank you sweetie i love making peoples days brighter


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that was a great gift to booswife. I loved it all.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that was a great gift to booswife. I loved it all.


Thanks sweetie was fun putting it together


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I got a Beautiful Pay It Forward surprise box from Saki today! I got this awesome vampire book that I can't wait to read!!!!!
> I got this pretty cross I think I want to put on a tombstone.
> Ribbon for my crafts.


I love everything,especially the vampire book!I have that book in my Amazon wishlist.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

booswife02 said:


> I love this beautiful basket filled with the coolest bat potion bottles!


OMG,those are the coolest potion bottles I've ever seen!I just love bats and crows.Love the basket they came in just as much!Wow!Enjoy!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Can someone explain how this pay it forward program works? Is there a thread where people leave wishes and their address? Do you notice someone needs something that you have and you contact Bethene for an address? If there's a particular link with that info, can someone post it here? Thanks!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Can someone explain how this pay it forward program works? Is there a thread where people leave wishes and their address? Do you notice someone needs something that you have and you contact Bethene for an address? If there's a particular link with that info, can someone post it here? Thanks!


here is the official sign up link 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...likes-thread-payitforward-surpise-2014-a.html

you will want to friend payitforward surprise 
then add your list of things and you can look thru the list of others just pm payitforward surprise asking them for the address of the person you would like to send something to


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> here is the official sign up link
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/gener...likes-thread-payitforward-surpise-2014-a.html
> 
> you will want to friend payitforward surprise
> then add your list of things and you can look thru the list of others just pm payitforward surprise asking them for the address of the person you would like to send something to


...and don't forget, when you friend payitforwardsurprise, you need to PM them your address so they have it to give to people who wish to send you goodies!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> ...and don't forget, when you friend payitforwardsurprise, you need to PM them your address so they have it to give to people who wish to send you goodies!


oh yes forgot that part thanks


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

Just joined payitforward surpise 2014.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh my gosh, I was just surprised with a fun box of pay it forward treats from Hallorenescene. Thank you! I was really surprised!! 
The box included lots of goodies, including a cut & sew clown, a circus tent tin, very cool vintage vampire ornament, a little Indian girl figurine, a jeweled spider pin, Big Scream TV Freaky Party Illusions (which I am excited to check out), and a box of "Valentines." Haha. So funny to open up the little heart box of chocolate to find an eyeball instead. My grandsons will love that!! In the next photo there is a large box of "Super Treat" for a carnival and a beautiful little ghost dress!! THANK YOU, Hallo, for all your thoughtful and fun gifts!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

PIB great stuff omg I have not seen one of those cone boxes since I worked at dairy queen when I was a kid


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

I just wanna say a big tTHANYOU to IMTHEGODDESS and BEAUTIFUL NIGHTMARE xoxox !!!!!


----------



## spookyone (Aug 23, 2009)

got this in mail from imthegoddess gotta say THANKS!!!!! I was expecting a box but not a BIG box lol will upload wat beautiful nightmare sent me soon as i can.. made my days u guys rock!!!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

spookyone, those are nice candles.

pib, I'm glad you like everything. I got 2 of the vampire things. one for you and one for me. there was a whole box of them. I picked out the 2 nicest. I thought they looked old too, and homemade. and they were very different looking. and there is a jar for a potion. was there no label in the box?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I have a few small things to send out...just waiting on an address!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

a big thank you to lizzyborden 
i recived this pay it forward gift and its totaly awsome i collect the avon cape cod glass and seh sent me these 
thank you so very much i love them


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Saki sent me a lovely hat today. Thank you so much. I love it. I will post a photo tomorrow. My son texted me at work saying I received something from Saki, I told him he could open it, and he took an adorable selfie wearing the hat and sent it to me. It will be great on those cold Denver morning.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, nice cape cod setting. you know I love that stuff too. I have a nice collection of it.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> Saki sent me a lovely hat today. Thank you so much. I love it. I will post a photo tomorrow. My son texted me at work saying I received something from Saki, I told him he could open it, and he took an adorable selfie wearing the hat and sent it to me. It will be great on those cold Denver morning.


you are so very welcome


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Here is the picture my lovely hat . It is grey, purple, and white. Thanks again Saki.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

spookyone said:


> View attachment 216653
> got this in mail from imthegoddess gotta say THANKS!!!!! I was expecting a box but not a BIG box lol will upload wat beautiful nightmare sent me soon as i can.. made my days u guys rock!!!


You're welcome Spookyone. I hope they made you smile. Enjoy.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Hallo, that circus top tent tin is adorable.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Two small packages sent out Friday, another is going out tomorrow!


----------



## Always Wicked (Sep 21, 2013)

I also received a hat and my card from the card thread ... From saki !!!!! I loved them both


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

A big thank you to iam goddess for these great halloween scarfs i love them 









and was my lucky monday i also recived these great smuge sticks, sage, some bat garland and tattos from witcykitty
thank you so very much i love them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are welcome!! I'm glad you liked them!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> You are welcome!! I'm glad you liked them!!


Going to smudge the house this weekend can not wait to grow my own sage next year and make a bunch of smudge sticks I have a little chest I want to fill with them


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Saki.Girl said:


> Going to smudge the house this weekend can not wait to grow my own sage next year and make a bunch of smudge sticks I have a little chest I want to fill with them


Awesome! Remember, you can smudge the corners of your house (every room, every corner, even in closets and basement!) and you can smudge yourself by gently wafting the smoke up and down your body with your hand or a feather! If the smudge stick stops smoldering before you are finished, relight, blow out and continue on. If you don't use up the whole stick, gently tap it out until it's no longer smoldering, using a bowl, sand, ect. and store for later. Note: some people may be allergic to the smoke...smudge only when you know it's safe to for those who are! (Some people may not like the smell, either, lol. I do it with the windows open and when my husband isn't home, lol.)

Oh, and when you grow your own Sage this spring, the bigger you can get it to grow, the longer you can make your smudge sticks. My potted Sage didn't get as tall as in ground grown ones, so I made smaller sticks...perfect size for my home, though! If you can get a pot of lavender going, too, you can put a branch or flowers of lavender in the center like I did. There are many herbs you can tuck in the centers, all for different purposes and scents! You will have so much fun making them!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

sent out a package today


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awesome! Remember, you can smudge the corners of your house (every room, every corner, even in closets and basement!) and you can smudge yourself by gently wafting the smoke up and down your body with your hand or a feather! If the smudge stick stops smoldering before you are finished, relight, blow out and continue on. If you don't use up the whole stick, gently tap it out until it's no longer smoldering, using a bowl, sand, ect. and store for later. Note: some people may be allergic to the smoke...smudge only when you know it's safe to for those who are! (Some people may not like the smell, either, lol. I do it with the windows open and when my husband isn't home, lol.)
> 
> Oh, and when you grow your own Sage this spring, the bigger you can get it to grow, the longer you can make your smudge sticks. My potted Sage didn't get as tall as in ground grown ones, so I made smaller sticks...perfect size for my home, though! If you can get a pot of lavender going, too, you can put a branch or flowers of lavender in the center like I did. There are many herbs you can tuck in the centers, all for different purposes and scents! You will have so much fun making them!!!


looking so forward to making my own smudge sticks I usually buy them off line so making my own ones will rock.


----------



## Kelloween (Jun 8, 2012)

Yayyy, I am so happy..look what Hilda sent me!!! She had saw where I liked them and I had completely forgotten saying it!! Not only the boney bird but the cat also!!! Thank you Hilda so much!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Kelloween said:


> Yayyy, I am so happy..look what Hilda sent me!!! She had saw where I liked them and I had completely forgotten saying it!! Not only the boney bird but the cat also!!! Thank you Hilda so much!!
> 
> View attachment 218275


Lucky! Awesome!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Wow kelloween you are so lucky!!! I love those!!!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Great gifts, Kelloween. Very thoughtful of Hilda.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very great items Kelly


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Kelloween said:


> Yayyy, I am so happy..look what Hilda sent me!!! She had saw where I liked them and I had completely forgotten saying it!! Not only the boney bird but the cat also!!! Thank you Hilda so much!!
> 
> View attachment 218275


Thank YOU for all your kindness and positive contributions to the HF Halloween family. 
I know a lot of your decor was ruined and your Halloween mojo was running low. I am so glad you like them and it brought you a little cheer.
Happy Halloween!! 

PS I laughed as I packed the bird inside the cat's stomach. Get it?!?!?! hahaha


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! nice gifts everyone.


----------



## lizzyborden (Sep 17, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> a big thank you to lizzyborden
> i recived this pay it forward gift and its totaly awsome i collect the avon cape cod glass and seh sent me these
> thank you so very much i love them


So glad you liked everything.  I had been negotiating on a matching pitcher but the vendor sold it before we could come to agreement.  Did you notice that one of the goblets seems to be thinner than the other? I bought them at separate times and one had been used as a candle holder and was caked with wax. When I washed them, I noticed the difference.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

lizzyborden said:


> So glad you liked everything.  I had been negotiating on a matching pitcher but the vendor sold it before we could come to agreement.  Did you notice that one of the goblets seems to be thinner than the other? I bought them at separate times and one had been used as a candle holder and was caked with wax. When I washed them, I noticed the difference.


i have not even seen a pitcher around here . i had not even noticed that one was thinner probable cause i put it out as a Halloween decoration right away lol 
i love all of it so much i love the avon cod glass


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow saki, that is a nice gift. cape cod makes a nice setting


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Great gifts. Love that red glass, saki.

Hilda, what a wonderful gift for Kelloween. 

I got a package from Witchy Kitty! It was quite a surprise. I had been looking for the natural colored small skellies and she sent me one with they cutes cutout of a raven, a handmade Witchy Kitty witch hat ornament for my tree, and two bracelets that she made. I am in need of jewelry for my Fortune Tellers so these are so appreciated. I also really need ornaments! The ornament and bracelets were packaged in these neat bright gold bags that will be great for my FT tables. Thank you so much, WK.















Thank you so much. I will definitely put these to good use and love them. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

You are very welcome!! Those skellies are hard to find this year, so I found a few and remembered you needed some, so off some went to your house!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

What fun! I just got a pay-it-forward surprise from Matrixmom. It is a 12" x 18" canvas painting that lights up, and I love it. Goes great with our Western theme this year too. Here is the first photo I took of it.









Then, the ghost mice wanted to check it out.










The evil rats enjoyed it too. See how it lights up?!










Thank you for thinking of me, MM. It's a really cool addition to our haunt.


----------



## texaslucky (Feb 25, 2014)

That painting is awesome. Perfect fit for western them. I also love the white mice.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Paint It Black said:


> What fun! I just got a pay-it-forward surprise from Matrixmom. It is a 12" x 18" canvas painting that lights up, and I love it. Goes great with our Western theme this year too. Here is the first photo I took of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I need to locate one each of those rats! I LOVE Them!! Painting will go great with your theme


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Bethany check goodwill, we don't have any .99 stores up here but when I went to my 2 goodwill I saw the scary rats and a lot of other stuff from .99 store (body parts, pirate skulls, masks, weapons, etc). If memory serves me though they were like 2.99 for the rats maybe more


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Those rats are awesome! 

I came home today and had a PIF from Paint it Black. She sent me this witch 3 D cling. I had commented about it and our DT had not gotten any. She sent one to my sister and then sent one to me! What a sweetie. Over the weekend I was in DT and they had gotten some in. I have an idea for them and will show it off when I get it done. Right now working on Reaper things.

Thank you PIB for your thoughtfulness!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Great stuff everyone


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yays! I just got another box of goodies from Saki! She saw I loved the bat bottles and bird feeder Halloween hangers she sent booswife02, so she was awesome enough to send me some! Major animal lover here, so feeding birdies with some Halloween spirit is right up my alley! I just adore these little bat bottles!! They are on my kitchen windowsill right now...the sun beams lighting them is beautiful! She sent me some extra plain bottles, too, because I can always use more bottles to make things with. I love mini bottles. As an extra surprise, she sent me a Skelanimals (which I love) coffee mug, because she remembered, from months ago, that I had said I'd broken the one I had and couldn't find a replacement! Thank you so much, Saki! You rock, darlin'!! 





















...and now, we wait. 









Heeeeeere birdies birdies birdies...It's Halloween time! Come get your treats!!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Saki is so great!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie glad you like everything  
Having a blast on vacation


----------



## Zombiesmash (Jul 15, 2011)

Those bat bottles are gorgeous Saki! Your creativity is endless.


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

those bat bottles are adorable. I love those bird feeder hangings. I feed the cardinals, wrens, and finch here. They love my hanging feeder.

matrixmom, how did you make the painting light up? I must really be a dummy head because I get the feeling everyone else has it figured out. Duhhhhhh. I'm a potato.

I am so excited to have my first ever PIF surprise. And boy was I surprised. Paint It Black sent me 3 pieces of adorable jewelry. A bracelet made entirely of small skulls, a gorgeous skeletal cameo necklace, and a totally awesome necklace with a large skeleton hand attached to a skull and crossbones hanging from a skull. Thank you so much for the very thoughtful gifts, which I totally love. I have not taken the bracelet off, and wore the cameo until I started getting it tangled in my craft project. LOL. I think I will wear the hand to my dental appt tomorrow. It is a new dentist so I wonder what he will think of me. LOL.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

JW, the painting that matrixmom sent me has a battery compartment and an on/off switch. Beyond that, it is magical to me too, LOL. 

Glad you liked your surprise.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

JustWhisper said:


> those bat bottles are adorable. I love those bird feeder hangings. I feed the cardinals, wrens, and finch here. They love my hanging feeder.
> 
> matrixmom, how did you make the painting light up? I must really be a dummy head because I get the feeling everyone else has it figured out. Duhhhhhh. I'm a potato.
> 
> ...


Love the cameo necklace!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I wore my skeleton hand to the dentist and received two compliments, plus one at the hair salon.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Zombiesmash said:


> Those bat bottles are gorgeous Saki! Your creativity is endless.


aww thank you


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

What a lovely surprise!! I was not expecting anything. My Halloween shopping season is over, so I was not keeping an eye out for any boxes when a box with adorable Halloween decorations appeared on my doorstep this morning!!









Are PIF surprise boxes supposed to make you cry? LOL Well, it did. The thoughtfulness and kindness and pure 'unexpectedness' of it brought tears to my eyes.

Inside were... RATS!! I had admired these large rats and talked about how bummed I am we don't have the 99 cent stores in the Northeast, and they are already painted up for me. I literally squealed in delight. Also, there are some lovely DOTD items for our Haunted Honeymoon Suite, the most adorable and clever Nevermore crow mount and a thoughtful message in a funny Halloween card.









Thank you so much Paint it Black. This was MUCH appreciated!!

hahaha I could not stuff one of those rats in a cage fast enough and put it out on display immediately! LOL I love them!!


----------



## blowmoldcrazy (Jul 22, 2013)

Love the crow Hilda, the rat looks great in the cage!!!


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome!! Love the rats too. 

I recieved a Microscope from Printersdevil. Have it on the counter, but want to wait until I set up the "scene" before I take a pic. WIll post soon!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

such great gifts 
there is such great people on here


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Saki.Girl said:


> such great gifts
> there is such great people on here


So true!!


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Love the rat in the cage, Hilda!! 
I agree...such a great group of people!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

That caged rat is AWESOME!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

just whisper, I love all your jewelry. I bet they [at the dentists and the salon] were in awe of it. even if some secretly. 
hilda, wait a minute, that rat came from the dollar tree? our dt rats don't look like that. I better recheck dt. those rats are amazing. hilda it looks great caged. the crow, the stickers, all of it.
well, I've had a really lousy week. extremely bad. 2 nights I couldn't sleep. I told my boss about my situation, my boss told me to not worry it will work out. I went to talk to a lawyer, to see what can be done. he was busy, he's supposed to call me back tomorrow. today I went to the post office, and I had a package. she handed me a box all wrapped in fun. looks like pib was a busy girl. thank you very much. it really did make me smile. i'll post a picture. give me a few minutes to pull it up.

thanks for the good luck potion bottle. I love it. the frog will look great on my witches table. I love trolls. I still have my trolls from when I was little. they now have a background. they're supposed to bring good luck too. and the clown. that's my favorite. you hand painted that. it looks awesome. thank you so much. I LOVE door knockers. even the card was special.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Saki.Girl said:


> such great gifts
> there is such great people on here


I agree 100%!


----------



## Jackyl48 (Nov 24, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> just whisper, I love all your jewelry. I bet they [at the dentists and the salon] were in awe of it. even if some secretly.
> hilda, wait a minute, that rat came from the dollar tree? our dt rats don't look like that. I better recheck dt. those rats are amazing. hilda it looks great caged. the crow, the stickers, all of it.
> well, I've had a really lousy week. extremely bad. 2 nights I couldn't sleep. I told my boss about my situation, my boss told me to not worry it will work out. I went to talk to a lawyer, to see what can be done. he was busy, he's supposed to call me back tomorrow. today I went to the post office, and I had a package. she handed me a box all wrapped in fun. looks like pib was a busy girl. thank you very much. it really did make me smile. i'll post a picture. give me a few minutes to pull it up.
> 
> thanks for the good luck potion bottle. I love it. the frog will look great on my witches table. I love trolls. I still have my trolls from when I was little. they now have a background. they're supposed to bring good luck too. and the clown. that's my favorite. you hand painted that. it looks awesome. thank you so much. I LOVE door knockers. even the card was special.


I was wondering the same thing because I was at my DT the other day and didn't see that rat. After doing some Googling, it looks like it is from Party City.
http://www.partycity.com/product/plastic+black+rat+6in.do


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Ok thé troll is si Awsome whay to go pib
And hope your week gets better hallo 



hallorenescene said:


> just whisper, I love all your jewelry. I bet they [at the dentists and the salon] were in awe of it. even if some secretly.
> hilda, wait a minute, that rat came from the dollar tree? our dt rats don't look like that. I better recheck dt. those rats are amazing. hilda it looks great caged. the crow, the stickers, all of it.
> well, I've had a really lousy week. extremely bad. 2 nights I couldn't sleep. I told my boss about my situation, my boss told me to not worry it will work out. I went to talk to a lawyer, to see what can be done. he was busy, he's supposed to call me back tomorrow. today I went to the post office, and I had a package. she handed me a box all wrapped in fun. looks like pib was a busy girl. thank you very much. it really did make me smile. i'll post a picture. give me a few minutes to pull it up.
> 
> thanks for the good luck potion bottle. I love it. the frog will look great on my witches table. I love trolls. I still have my trolls from when I was little. they now have a background. they're supposed to bring good luck too. and the clown. that's my favorite. you hand painted that. it looks awesome. thank you so much. I LOVE door knockers. even the card was special.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

hallorenescene said:


> hilda, wait a minute, that rat came from the dollar tree? our dt rats don't look like that. I better recheck dt. those rats are amazing. hilda it looks great caged. the crow, the stickers, all of it.


The rats came from 99 cent store (I think that's the name). It's a chain down in the southwest. I've been coveting member's rats from those stores, and PIB was so kind as to send me two! She gave them the deluxe rat painting too! I grabbed the nearest empty cage and shoved him in, and I realized the cage is too small... but the more I look at it, the funnier it is. I think he's going to stay in there! hahaha


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hilda's rat keeps getting a song stuck in my head...

"...Despite all my rage, I am still just a rat in a cage..." lol


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> well, I've had a really lousy week. extremely bad. 2 nights I couldn't sleep. I told my boss about my situation, my boss told me to not worry it will work out. I went to talk to a lawyer, to see what can be done. he was busy, he's supposed to call me back tomorrow.


Hope everything's okay Hallorenescene. Take care of yourself.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Card and a couple of bottles from Paint It Black. Thank you for the package, amiga.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow garth, those bottles are awesome. you are so spoiled. pib, great job.
saki, I'm the goddess, it'll work out I'm sure. my boss gave me an idea to try that might help. won't hurt. I'm going to try it tomorrow. anyway, thank you for caring.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Good to see this is still so busy, great gifts!!!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

Not exactly sure how this all works but i do know what pay it forward means and just wanted to say that you guys are all awesome!!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i got this cool surprise from witchykitty today i just love it all thank you 
the bracelet fits i will wear it to work tomorrow its my bday


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow! Cool!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Cool bracelet. Are those smudge sticks?


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Yes, they are smudge sticks...I grow the sage and make them.

Your welcome, Saki! I'm so glad the bracelet fits. The ornament is NBC themed, if you didn't notice...I painted it myself.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Hope you have an awesome birthday, too, Saki!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

happy bday saki. hope you have an excellent one.
the bracelet and smudge sticks are very nice.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Yes, they are smudge sticks...I grow the sage and make them.
> 
> Your welcome, Saki! I'm so glad the bracelet fits. The ornament is NBC themed, if you didn't notice...I painted it myself.


I did notice right away I love it and can not wait to hang it on my christmas tree it's so Awsome.you did a fantastic job Thank you so much.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

printersdevil said:


> Cool bracelet. Are those smudge sticks?


Yep hers are Awsome plan on growing my own sage next year and making some


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

It's so super fun to grow your own sage and make smudge sticks! This was my first year making them...just simple garden sage sticks. Sometimes I added a little dried lavender, as well. Next year, I am going to try to grow several herbs/flowers that I can tuck in with the sage bundles to add a pretty scent and for different uses.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> It's so super fun to grow your own sage and make smudge sticks! This was my first year making them...just simple garden sage sticks. Sometimes I added a little dried lavender, as well. Next year, I am going to try to grow several herbs/flowers that I can tuck in with the sage bundles to add a pretty scent and for different uses.


I cant wait to make some


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

I did a pallet garden this year. some parsley, green peppers, and onions in one pallet, some tomatoes in another pallet, and some flowers in the third pallet. maybe next year I should do some sage, lavender, parsley, onions, and green peppers. any other suggestions?


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

hallorenescene said:


> I did a pallet garden this year. some parsley, green peppers, and onions in one pallet, some tomatoes in another pallet, and some flowers in the third pallet. maybe next year I should do some sage, lavender, parsley, onions, and green peppers. any other suggestions?


I love green beans


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

oh, green beans would look pretty in there. okay, I will try to remember that.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

What's a pallet garden, exactly?


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

this way you don't have to weed between the rows. it looks really nice too. I did one with flowers, and one with edibles.

this is the photo of where I got my idea from. this isn't mine. mine had green peppers, onions, and parsley.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Cool idea!!!


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday Saki.girl! Hope it was a great one. Cool things everyone. Love seeing the pictures.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Okay, I posted this last night...and now it's gone. I'm confused. All of my posts have been going wacky last night and today for some reason. So, I shall try once again!

I came home last night and found a little box from Saki! I had been wanting once of the DT motion activated mice and couldn't find one, so she found one for me! She also found the bat LED lights for me, too. The mouse is already in my kitchen cabinet, lol, squeaking away! (Only after my kitties checked him out, first, though, lol.) She surprised me with a couple extra things...a little pumpkin full of Halloween treats and a super soft winter hat! Thanks so much, darlin'!!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You are so very welcome sweetie


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchykitty, that is very nice stuff. bet that mouse will startle a few.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Both of my nice winter coats are black/gray/white...so the hat will match them nicely!


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Both of my nice winter coats are black/gray/white...so the hat will match them nicely!


oh that makes me even more happy yaaa


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share what a friend sent me for a thank you totally made my day


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

that's nice saki. whatcha gonna use it for?


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> that's nice saki. whatcha gonna use it for?


I collect skulls so will go in my China hutch with the others


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share what Ghouliet sent me. my first prop for my huanted hotel this year. OMGt
this phone is amazing 









then she also surprised me with some pillow cases omg i love them thank you so much for everything. when i first saw the pillow cases i thought of your avator  


















thank you again for everything


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Wonderful surprises for Saki from Ghouliet! The phone is great for that theme, and of course the pillowcases are so nice!


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

Sharing the Ghastlies love with the entire forum. Soon everyone will have pillowcases. lol.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

saki, that is a super gift. love the phone.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

hallorenescene said:


> saki, that is a super gift. love the phone.


I will for sure always find a special place in my haunt for the phone it's so cool


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I love the pillow cases.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

Just Whisper sent me the greatest wedding dress for my skeleton today. I immediately had to try it on. Doesn't the bride look beautiful? Thank you Just Whisper. The dress is perfect, and I can always use the blue and red flood light bulbs in my haunt too.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Very cool looks fantastic


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Oooh, great dress. I love white dresses/clothing for the props. They look good with any colored lights.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

goddess, some people are all about glitter. I'm all about lace. that dress is lovely.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Oh, more awesome gifts! Great stuff, everyone!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Saki. What cool gifts. I love them all.
im the godess...thanks for the great picture. I am happy to see how well it fits and she looks great in it. I am glad it works for you.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Don't think I ever posted a picture of the Microscope Printersdevil sent me. Here it is in it's display for our party. 
Thank you again Printer!!


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

Great dress, it looks wonderful on the skelly. 


After the holidays I will be going through my stuff, maybe I will find things to send folks..


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Bethany, nice lab. every lab should have a microscope. nice gift


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awws! I got my first Christmas card of the season! Along with it, a super cute witchy bag and a spooky cute bat stocking filled with soaps. Thank you so much, Saki, I totally wasn't expecting it!  You are such a sweetheart!!!


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

You guy's got some great stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

WitchyKitty said:


> Awws! I got my first Christmas card of the season! Along with it, a super cute witchy bag and a spooky cute bat stocking filled with soaps. Thank you so much, Saki, I totally wasn't expecting it!  You are such a sweetheart!!!
> 
> View attachment 232083


you are so very welcome sweetie


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

I already have my little stocking hung up!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

witchy, that is a very cute witches bag. that could double for a wizard bag. nice stuff


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

i have to share the most amazing gifts i received from imthe goddess today. they brought tears to my eyes. thank you so very very much they mean the world to me i will treasure these always.


----------



## WitchyKitty (Sep 20, 2012)

Awesome gifts, Saki! Great job, im the goddess!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice gifts to Saki from Imthegoddess. I know Saki loves NBC!


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

wow! saki, you are a lucky girl. I'm the goddess is a sweety.


----------



## im the goddess (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm glad you like them. I saw them at Disney, and knew they needed to be yours. I hope you didn't get the same ornaments when you were there. But even if you did you can more on your tree.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

im the goddess said:


> I'm glad you like them. I saw them at Disney, and knew they needed to be yours. I hope you didn't get the same ornaments when you were there. But even if you did you can more on your tree.


Nope I had no.e of those ones. Thank you again


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

will post my super surprise from nowhining!! It arrived today (sunday!) 
Hint: One of my trees has another "ornament" 
NoWhining, Thank you so much. Adorable!!!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Two people will be receiving a surprise in the mail this week.


----------



## Bethany (Apr 3, 2013)

Pictures!! See the cutie (at the bottom of the tree) I got from Nowhining!!! Thanks so much he has a home for life.


----------



## moonbaby345 (Sep 14, 2010)

OMG,I woke up today to a big heavy box on the coffee table.I wasn't expecting anything in a box so I was so surprised that it said Pay It Forward on it!It was from JW.(I think Just Whisper)It was a whole box of creepy dolls that I think that she altered.One of the dolls legs were broken off in shipping but I think I can crazy glue it back on and one of the other dolls head came off but will try to fix it.My favorite is the teddy bear with the burlap sack over his head.He kinda reminds of Sam from Trick R' Treat.He will be sitting on my bookshelf all year round.I also like the Raggedy Anne doll and the 2 porcelain dolls.I have to get doll stands for them.I think that maybe I saw some pictures of some of these dolls that you sent me before here on the forum.I have a big living room widow that I will display them in next Halloween.This is the first time that anyone has sent me anything so it really made my day!Thank you so much!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

I am glad you like the dolls. I made those for my doll room several years ago, like maybe 5. I may have pics or video posted of them in my haunt. One of the Bears is "Pyro Bear". He has a mask and a blow torch. You may need to repair the mask with some hot glue if it didn't survive the trip. The burned up Barbie doll belongs with him. The burlap masked bear has a knife in his hand holding a decapitated doll head. Those were fun to make.

One of the dolls had no head, and there was a loose head I just hang as is. It may not be something that came apart. Which doll got broken legs? If they were not meant to be broken then I hope you can fix them. Man, can you believe the weird things we actually say on this forum. LMAO. Anyway, I hope you will enjoy them.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

nice tree Bethany. those minions are taking the place by storm. lol.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

moonbaby345 said:


> OMG,I woke up today to a big heavy box on the coffee table.I wasn't expecting anything in a box so I was so surprised that it said Pay It Forward on it!It was from JW.(I think Just Whisper)It was a whole box of creepy dolls that I think that she altered.One of the dolls legs were broken off in shipping but I think I can crazy glue it back on and one of the other dolls head came off but will try to fix it.My favorite is the teddy bear with the burlap sack over his head.He kinda reminds of Sam from Trick R' Treat.He will be sitting on my bookshelf all year round.I also like the Raggedy Anne doll and the 2 porcelain dolls.I have to get doll stands for them.I think that maybe I saw some pictures of some of these dolls that you sent me before here on the forum.I have a big living room widow that I will display them in next Halloween.This is the first time that anyone has sent me anything so it really made my day!Thank you so much!


yaaa i am so glad you got something i have something for you to sorry have not sent with this all of a sudden buying a house your box got mixed in with my packing so as soon as we get moved you will have more goodies coming your way


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

also giving this a bump


----------

